# Sticky  Harmony Slow Response? Read here!



## tokerblue

Since this question gets posted a lot, here are two easy fixes to get the Harmony remote to respond more quickly.

*Click on the Device's "More Options"

- Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)"*

Inter-key Delay: 300ms

Inter-Device Delay: 300ms


Start by adjusting the Inter-key and Inter-Device delays to 300ms or less. Then test the remote. If it works at 300ms, keep lowering the speed in 100ms increments and see if the device still responds. If it doesn't, increase it back up 100ms. In my experience, I've found that most devices will respond to 100ms and devices like Tivos will take an Inter-key of 0ms.

*Click on the Device's "Troubleshoot"

- Select "Show me more problems"

- Select "Device doesn't appear to receive every command correctly."

- Select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."*


The default number of repeats is 3. Lower the repeat speed and see if the remote still responds. If it doesn't, increase the number of repeats until the device still responds. In my experience, most devices will respond with 2 or more repeats and devices like Tivos will respond with 1 repeat.


----------



## mikea28

I vote for a sticky to this one. Maybe people could even start listing the best times for their devices. I'll start:


My Panasonic PT-53TW53 TV, Panasonic SA-XR55 receiver, and SA8300HD HD DVR all seem to do ok with inter-key delays of 0ms with 0 repeats. I'm still tweaking my Sony DVP-NS70H DVD player, but it definitely needs at least 1-3 repeats. Still playing with the inter-device delays as well, but I think I've got them all around 100ms ATM.


----------



## pg_rider

How about the "Input Delay" option? What does this do? My default settings seem pretty high (1000ms). Will lowering this help any? Or is this the delay for switching, say, between Input 3 and Input 4 of the TV?


----------



## mikea28




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> How about the "Input Delay" option? What does this do? My default settings seem pretty high (1000ms). Will lowering this help any? Or is this the delay for switching, say, between Input 3 and Input 4 of the TV?



Yep you've got it - it's the time after switching to an input before sending another command. Play around with your original remotes and you'll see that your TV probably won't accept any commands immediately after switching inputs as it syncs everything up.


----------



## pg_rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikea28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yep you've got it - it's the time after switching to an input before sending another command. Play around with your original remotes and you'll see that your TV probably won't accept any commands immediately after switching inputs as it syncs everything up.



Fair enough. Can I ask what "Inter-Device Delay" refers to? Is that like the delay from when I push Channel Up (via the cable box) to Volume Up (via the receiver)?


----------



## SmCaudata




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pg_rider* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Fair enough. Can I ask what "Inter-Device Delay" refers to? Is that like the delay from when I push Channel Up (via the cable box) to Volume Up (via the receiver)?




Sort of. Since all your devices use IR, they need to process the signals received. Some devices are better at ignoring other's signals. This is just a delay to allow the device to ignore another signal before responding to one that is actually meant for it. So, if you send a signal to your TV, your cable box has to receive it, then get ready for the next signal. I don't understand why this should be any higher than inter-key, but the defaults are.


----------



## darthrsg

digg+


----------



## jvgillow

When I was setting up my Dad's H880 I had to increase the inter-key delay time for the Samsung DVD-HD950 from 500ms to 600ms. I can't believe how awful the response time is on that DVD player.


----------



## tokerblue

Since it's not a sticky... bump.


----------



## Naylia

Syntax Olevia will take an Input Delay of 0ms (at least while switch sources on the display)


There's a great Help button on the Delay Settings page of the web software.


----------



## BunLengthHotDog

From the members site :

*What are the different speed settings for?*

*Power On Delay:* When a device powers on, it takes a certain amount of time to "warm up" and resume normal operation. For most devices this happens very quickly, but for some devices such as televisions and receivers it can take up to 3 seconds (3000 ms). For some Plasma screens and other high-quality picture reproductions can take close to a minute (60000 ms).

*Inter-key Delay:* When a device receives an infrared command, the device is then "busy" processing the command. The amount of time required before the device responds to another command is known as the Inter-key Delay, and normally ranges from 0 to 300 milliseconds. Devices with long Inter-key Delays take longer to respond to multiple infrared commands (i.e. when changing television channels).

*Input Delay:* When a device switches inputs (i.e. goes from Video 1 to Video 2) the device is then "busy" processing the command. The amount of time required before the device responds to another input command is known as the Input Delay, and normally ranges from 500 to 3000 ms. Devices with long Input delays take longer to change inputs.
*

Inter-Device Delay:* When an infrared command is sent for a particular device, every device in your system receives the command, but only one will respond to it. The other devices ignore the command. Sometimes, a device will ignore the command and then stop accepting any of its own infrared commands for a period of time. This period of time is known as the Inter-Device delay. During this delay period no infrared signals are generated by the Remote. In rare cases this delay can be several seconds, but in most cases needs to be set to only 500 ms.


----------



## gooberlx

My TV (Toshiba 50H13) has a terribly slow and unreliable power-on delay (sometimes it's quicker than others). I've had to increase it to 3000ms.


----------



## sosatyme72

Has anyone had a problem with a SA8300 HD when punching in the channel numbers on the remote thats it takes a few seconds, kinda slow... BUT eveything is is done quickly, changing channel with up/down key, volume


I have not done anything regarding with the inputs for the repeat option 0-3. Couls that be setting Im missing? I belive I alrayd have my delays set for 0m


----------



## snowjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sosatyme72* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a problem with a SA8300 HD when punching in the channel numbers on the remote thats it takes a few seconds, kinda slow... BUT eveything is is done quickly, changing channel with up/down key, volume
> 
> 
> I have not done anything regarding with the inputs for the repeat option 0-3. Couls that be setting Im missing? I belive I alrayd have my delays set for 0m



For my 8300HD, power on delay is 3000s and the other 2 delays are 0ms. That cured the speed issues pretty much and then I set my repeats to 0 and it works as fast as the original remote.


dont forget to update the harmony after making the changes!


----------



## sosatyme72

ok, Im gonna have to change these settings,i'll let u know if it worked for me..thanks snowjay!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowjay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For my 8300HD, power on delay is 3000s and the other 2 delays are 0ms. That cured the speed issues pretty much and then I set my repeats to 0 and it works as fast as the original remote.
> 
> 
> dont forget to update the harmony after making the changes!


----------



## ZombieTheater




snowjay said:


> For my 8300HD, power on delay is 3000s and the other 2 delays are 0ms. That cured the speed issues pretty much and then I set my repeats to 0 and it works as fast as the original remote.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I just set it up your way and it works great.
> 
> 
> I did one more thing that you didn't mention and I'm not sure if it made a difference, In the "how do you change channels with your factory remote" screen it gives you four choices:
> 
> 1, two buttons (02)
> 
> 2, three buttons (002)
> 
> 3, one button plus enter (2 enter)
> 
> 4, one or more buttons (2, 22, 1234)
> 
> 
> Option 2 was set by default. When I made the changes you suggested I chose option 4. It now works just like the factory remote, but I'm not sure the extra step I took was nessassary.
> 
> 
> Kevin


----------



## snowjay

That extra step only affects how the favorite channels work I believe. I use option 3, this way it always sends an enter after the channel #.



And I'm glad I could help you guys.


----------



## sosatyme72

thanks snowjay, set mine up b4 settings works great!!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snowjay* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That extra step only affects how the favorite channels work I believe. I use option 3, this way it always sends an enter after the channel #.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm glad I could help you guys.


----------



## snowjay

Great!


----------



## OldSenileGuy

How about this.


I have a Phillips 32" LCD, model 32PF7320A/37. I've set the input delay so that it works fine, but for some reason when it cycles from the last input (side) to the first one (tv), the television defaultly exits out of the input select menu. Now when the Harmony sends the next input change command, it just brings the menu back up without actually changing the input. This means whenever I change activities and the input cycles back around, it always ends up stopping one input short of the correct one. Sure, I always fix it just by pretting the "tv input" button on the Harmony, but it would be nice to fix somehow. Is there some way to tell the Harmony to add one "input" button press, but only when going from certain activities to certain other ones?


For example, going from DVD to TV wouldn't require the extra press, since TV comes after DVD in the input list. However, going from TV to DVD _would_ require the extra button press because DVD comes before TV in the list and therefore it has to cycle back around.


----------



## Ken51




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldSenileGuy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there some way to tell the Harmony to add one "input" button press, but only when going from certain activities to certain other ones?



Do you have a button on your TV's remote that will bring it to the first possible input? If such a command is available, that's probably the cleanest way to handle this.


----------



## KINGOFOOTBALL33

Ive pretty much given up.


My 520 just refuses to respond as well as my old RCA universal or the OEM remotes.


Ive tried all those setting they are all at minimum and I do get decent responses. Problem is The 520 sends the signal when you LIFT your finger off the button. Similar to a mouse click. It does NOT send the signal as soon as the button is pressed like any other remote.


That tiny delay will end up with buffered command and sluggish response.


If anyone disagrees or thinks i just have a settign wrong please try it out and let me know.


Press a button and hold it. It wil not send the signal right away. It will giv eyou a very tiny pause then send. Then try the same button but very quickly tap and release. I think youll see what I mean.


----------



## tivoboy

where is this option on the 880? Mine doesn't seem to show more options.


----------



## JBarrie

To configure the Harmony 880, you need to use the website. Here is the navigation for you to get to the timing panel(s):

Logitech Harmony database...

Device mode>>[_for each device_]

>>More options>>Advanced setup for this ...>>..[_page thru_].>>...>> ...>>

[_until you see_] Which of the response times (delays) would you like?
An earlier contributor suggested declaring the times that work in each of our homes. I've played around trying much shorter times, but have come back to a set of delays that don't feel bad. With the settings below, my devices work every time.

*Panasonic TV (TH-42PX500U)*

Power On Delay: 8000 ms -- Inter-key Delay: 0 ms -- Input Delay: 100 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 1000 ms
*Sony AV Receiver (STR-DE995)*

Power On Delay: 3000 ms -- Inter-key Delay: 500 ms -- Input Delay: 500 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 1000 ms
*Motorola PVR (DCT-6200)*

Power On Delay: 1000 ms -- Inter-key Delay: 0 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 500 ms
*TiVo PVR (TIVO140)*

Power On Delay: 1000 ms -- Inter-key Delay: 0 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 500 ms
*Sony PVR (DHG-HDD500)*

Power On Delay: 1000 ms -- Inter-key Delay: 0 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 500 ms
*X10 Wireless Light Controller (IR-543)*

Inter-key Delay: 0 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 500 ms


----------



## tgibbs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooberlx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV (Toshiba 50H13) has a terribly slow and unreliable power-on delay (sometimes it's quicker than others). I've had to increase it to 3000ms.



To me, that's quick. I have the power-on delay for my Philips TV set at 16,000 ms.


It is important to evaluate the power-on delay for the worst case. Generally, that's when the TV is completely cold.


----------



## JBarrie

I agree that the start-up delay is important. I have been using this set of parameters on a daily basis for over 5 months. For my particular models, these timings work 100%.


If others are having to put up with 16 sec wait times (as you are), I can see the reason for the consternation. Surely, though, that's from slow components, and the Harmony is only the innocent trigger device. My intention in publishing this list was as a possible starting point for others who have these same models, or close descendents.


Thanks for your comment about the 16 seconds, I really hadn't believed that people had to put up with that.


----------



## kingsqueak

Thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou


For whatever reason I never dug into the deeper options menus and had been quietly suffering with the delay of my 688's defaults.


My setup, I just use the HK receiver to switch the audio/video, with my TV as basically a single source monitor. I just set all the startup delays to 1000 and the rest to 0's and it is great. Immediate response, better than a few of the native remotes actually. Now it will go from TV to DVD activity almost faster than I get my finger off the button.


Using 42A10 Sony TV, SA8300HD STB, HK 435 Rcvr,JVC DVD, Playstation 2. So far no conflicts and no issues.


----------



## tonyspops

I need some specs for the Harmony that i can seem to find anywhere on the net.

Dimensions

weight

lcd screen size (diag)

lcd resolution

rf transmitter(MHz)

Memory

learning frequency range

learning frequency distance

I can't find this info on the logitech website or anywhere else. Any help on these would be great. Thank you


----------



## kingsqueak

Click on any of their products and most of this info is right there.

688 Specs


----------



## markyoung04




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tivoboy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> where is this option on the 880? Mine doesn't seem to show more options.



which option are you referring to? There has been a lot discussed in this thread







. I have the 880 and followed the advice in the first post and it works great, I love this remote - finally I can chill out at night swap between D* and Comcast, PIP works, change the screen format on my Phillips 9630, change to DVD....ahhhh joy.


----------



## orijonl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZombieTheater* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> In the "how do you change channels with your factory remote" screen it gives you four choices:
> 
> 1, two buttons (02)
> 
> 2, three buttons (002)
> 
> 3, one button plus enter (2 enter)
> 
> 4, one or more buttons (2, 22, 1234)
> 
> 
> Option 2 was set by default. When I made the changes you suggested I chose option 4. It now works just like the factory remote, but I'm not sure the extra step I took was nessassary.
> 
> 
> Kevin



Where can you get to this step? I have the interkey delay set to 0 ms for my cable box, but when I try to push the logo buttons for the favorites that I set up, the remote takes forever to punch in the 3 digit channel numbers and access the channel. I have looked everywhere for this option, but can't find it.


----------



## hduong22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orijonl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Where can you get to this step? I have the interkey delay set to 0 ms for my cable box, but when I try to push the logo buttons for the favorites that I set up, the remote takes forever to punch in the 3 digit channel numbers and access the channel. I have looked everywhere for this option, but can't find it.



Go to _troubleshoot_ under your cable box, select _show me more problems_, then select _changing channels using the number buttons on the remote doesn't work correctly_.


----------



## orijonl

Thanks,


I found it, but I couldn't get it to speed up with either option 3 or 4. I have a Motorola DCT 6200. I have decided to leave it on option 4, but the time it takes for the remote to enter 3 digit channel numbers from the favorites list is still too long. Has anyone else had problems with this?


Also, has anyone had success using Firefox as the browser for Harmony's site?


----------



## JBarrie

First, the browser question: I use Opera. and that is absolutely incompatible with the Harmony site. I have to use IE exclusively. Confusingly, Opera looks as though it's working, but the key symptom is that you never get a successful update. I haven't had the energy to try Firefox. Sadly, this AVSforum site is also one of the sites that refuses to agree that I fullyy enabled cookies in Opera for it -- so I have the same inconvenience in using this very site. I'm not happy about either case.


Second on timings: I use the following times:

Motorola (DCT-6200)

Power On Delay: 1000 ms -- Inter-key Delay: 0 ms -- Inter-Device Delay: 500 ms


This seemed OK to me.


But, in case this helps you: I have since assigned control of the 6200 to my series 2 TiVo. It uses 2 infrared transmitters to communicate the channel changes. When I change channel with the TiVo using its' TV Guide, etc. (that then changes the Motorola by IR control)... that's nearly instantaneous.


----------



## JBarrie

A last thought: If you find no way around the IE problem... I put shortcuts on my desktop for each important site that require IE. When I click on the shortcut, it opens IE & takes me directly to the named page.


For Harmony, I cloned a standard Logitec-Harmony shortcut icon [that looks like ((-)) ]. Looking at the shortcut's Properties>>ShortCut tab, I then changed the target to be:


"C:\\Program Files\\Internet Explorer\\iexplore.exe" hxxp:// members.harmonyremote.com/EasyZapper/New/Main.asp?WebProcessAction=Start&ClassId=HarmonyProcess%2EProcLogin&RelativePath=ProcLogin%2F&ReturnUrl=%2E%2E%2FUserHome%2Easp&AccountType=Normal&Error=LoginRequ 


Replace "hxxp" to be "http", in the address, above. This may work exactly as is for you, if you have a standard installation of the Microsoft software. In quotes needs to be the full address of IE on your machine [from dragging & dropping the IE program icon into the "run" dialog bar, and then copying that address]. The rest of the target outside the quotes is the full address & parameters for the Harmony logon page.


When you click on this shortcut on the desktop, you go straight to Harmony's logon page in IE, rather than your default browser. This trick works for any browser and site combination you'd like.


----------



## orijonl

Thanks Jbarrie,


I may have to try to get Logitech to set up a custom update for me on this one. I can't find any place to adjust the timing for the Favorites buttons. It has to be the interkey delay, because a 1 digit channel is entered instantaneously, but there is a pause (it seems to be a full second) between the entering of each number in a 2 or 3 digit channel number.


The browser thing is really no big deal, I just have gotten so used to Firefox that I don't like to use IE anymore. I went ahead and made IE the default browser so it will catch the links from the Harmony software, but i have removed the IE icon from my desktop and quicklaunch bar, so that the family will still use Firefox when they are browsing.


----------



## ginigma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orijonl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone had success using Firefox as the browser for Harmony's site?



I use Firefox and it works 80% for me. Some of the things I need to do in IE I login to the site on another machine where I have IE running, make my changes and then download to the remote from the machine that has Ff running on it. I know specifically that adding devices is flakey with Firefox. That's one of the areas I have issues.


----------



## OldCodger73

Thanks for posting the sticky. I was having problems with slow response times and one device not initially turning on. After printing out some of the pertinent information in the sticky, I was able to make the needed corrections on the website profile and update the 880. Now the remote is working like a charm.


----------



## johnnykretentiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldCodger73* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the sticky. I was having problems with slow response times and one device not initially turning on. After printing out some of the pertinent information in the sticky, I was able to make the needed corrections on the website profile and update the 880. Now the remote is working like a charm.



I just adjusted my new 880 based on this thread. It's running like a watch now










I really like this remote.


----------



## mbroadus

I have my 880 configured so that I just push the cbs, abc, etc. logo and the remote switches the specified channel. Unfortunately, it seems as though it takes forever for the remote to imput the numbers. What can I do to make this work faster? I'm unsure which adjustment above controls this function?


----------



## johnnykretentiv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mbroadus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have my 880 configured so that I just push the cbs, abc, etc. logo and the remote switches the specified channel. Unfortunately, it seems as though it takes forever for the remote to imput the numbers. What can I do to make this work faster? I'm unsure which adjustment above controls this function?



I reduced my interkey time to 100 - 200 ns for my Sat Box (Dish 811) and everything is working now.


----------



## btiltman

I want one hard button on the remote to be active in all activities but also when no activities are selected. Its a light dimmer.


Having the same button in all activities is ok but when everything is off and the Choose an Activity screen is there then the button is inactive. Sometimes it is active at this point but not consistantly. I have tried both 'Leave this device on all the time' and 'this device has no power switch'


----------



## Shotgun

AH HA! My suspicions have been confirmed, or at least had more evidence supplied to support them further. I too was having a delay problem with the SA8300HD, but it was almost "random" in that some of the buttons were immediate and some of the buttons had a significant delay. And by delay I mean the light on the remote (I have a Harmony 676) stayed on for a while then the command would finally take. Unfortunately this primarily affected my number keys. What was really driving me nuts was that almost all of the LCD softkey commands were immediate, and even some of the hard keys were immediate (mostly the play / pause / etc type buttons). So messing with the interkey delay didn't do anything since that green light staying on was my problem really. So I adjusted the command repeat down to 0, but that didn't help. No real surprise there as the green light wasn't staying on for *all* buttons.


Then finally I went to my "nah, this shouldn't make a difference but you never know" plan. A little backstory first; I had a 8000HD that died and just swapped for a 8300HD. The commands all worked and were very quick with the 8000HD and since they use the same remote everything was working fine with the 8300HD when I tried. But I felt I should sync everything up just for the heck of it. So when I went to add the 8300HD I noticed I could add it as a Channel Decoder or Video Recorder. I initially set it up through the Video Recorder path as that has "PVR" listed in the sample devices. Everything worked, but some of the keys had that long send. So ultimately I installed it starting down the Channel Decoder path and now *all* keys are fast! Both modes control the box just fine, but the Channel Decoder instance doesn't seem to have the long send problem.


Way back when I had to add some custom commands for other devices I have I remember reading on the Harmony site that you should use the on-site commands when possible as they are optimized for the remote. The learned commands apparently aren't as compressible / normalizable / optimizable / etc. Now I'm wondering if there's some degree of "corruption" in the Video Recorder instance of the 8300 that has non-compressed commands (or something along those lines) for certain keys (#s, OK/Select, Info, in my case).


One last note, the Channel Decoder path ends up with "Scientific Atlanta PVR (SA8300HD)" whereas the Video Recorder path gives you "Scientific Atlanta PVR (Explorer 8300HD)". I typed "8300HD" into the box both times when it asked me to describe my equipment.


----------



## cherry ghost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Shotgun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> AH HA! My suspicions have been confirmed, or at least had more evidence supplied to support them further. I too was having a delay problem with the SA8300HD, but it was almost "random" in that some of the buttons were immediate and some of the buttons had a significant delay. And by delay I mean the light on the remote (I have a Harmony 676) stayed on for a while then the command would finally take. Unfortunately this primarily affected my number keys. What was really driving me nuts was that almost all of the LCD softkey commands were immediate, and even some of the hard keys were immediate (mostly the play / pause / etc type buttons). So messing with the interkey delay didn't do anything since that green light staying on was my problem really. So I adjusted the command repeat down to 0, but that didn't help. No real surprise there as the green light wasn't staying on for *all* buttons.
> 
> 
> Then finally I went to my "nah, this shouldn't make a difference but you never know" plan. A little backstory first; I had a 8000HD that died and just swapped for a 8300HD. The commands all worked and were very quick with the 8000HD and since they use the same remote everything was working fine with the 8300HD when I tried. But I felt I should sync everything up just for the heck of it. So when I went to add the 8300HD I noticed I could add it as a Channel Decoder or Video Recorder. I initially set it up through the Video Recorder path as that has "PVR" listed in the sample devices. Everything worked, but some of the keys had that long send. So ultimately I installed it starting down the Channel Decoder path and now *all* keys are fast! Both modes control the box just fine, but the Channel Decoder instance doesn't seem to have the long send problem.
> 
> 
> Way back when I had to add some custom commands for other devices I have I remember reading on the Harmony site that you should use the on-site commands when possible as they are optimized for the remote. The learned commands apparently aren't as compressible / normalizable / optimizable / etc. Now I'm wondering if there's some degree of "corruption" in the Video Recorder instance of the 8300 that has non-compressed commands (or something along those lines) for certain keys (#s, OK/Select, Info, in my case).
> 
> 
> One last note, the Channel Decoder path ends up with "Scientific Atlanta PVR (SA8300HD)" whereas the Video Recorder path gives you "Scientific Atlanta PVR (Explorer 8300HD)". I typed "8300HD" into the box both times when it asked me to describe my equipment.




This is very interesting because sometimes I have these long send problems with my 676 and my Motorola 6412 III, but my problems are with the fast forward, rewind, and play buttons. Every now and then, I'll be FFing or Rew.ing and when I hit play it will take 3-5 seconds before it actually plays or if I hit FF 3 or 4 times, only the first one will take initially and then the others will kick in after a noticable delay. Thanks for the tip, I'll try it out.


----------



## HuskerHarley

OK,,,,880,,,


What do I have to do to make the Favorite Channels with Logos react faster?


I have SA Explorer 3250 HD.


When I select individual channel #s or channel + or - it's fast but FAV. Channels is way,,,,way slow.


Please help me...


HH


----------



## mallu2u




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK,,,,880,,,
> 
> 
> What do I have to do to make the Favorite Channels with Logos react faster?
> 
> 
> I have SA Explorer 3250 HD.
> 
> 
> When I select individual channel #s or channel + or - it's fast but FAV. Channels is way,,,,way slow.
> 
> 
> Please help me...
> 
> 
> HH



You need to reduce the interkey time. Its in the options for the device you want to control.


----------



## orijonl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mallu2u* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to reduce the interkey time. Its in the options for the device you want to control.



This will not affect the delay for the Harmony Favorites (using the logos). It only affects the delay used when you dial in a channel number manually. I have this same problem and have not been able to find a way to adjust the interkey delay for the Harmony Favorites.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mallu2u* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> You need to reduce the interkey time. Its in the options for the device you want to control.




I did that with no result in speed.


But this did work:


I found (From another poster up above) that this was the fix:


In the "How do you change channels with your factory remote" screen it gives you four choices:

1, two buttons (02)

2, three buttons (002)

3, one button plus enter (2 enter)

4, one or more buttons (2, 22, 1234)


Option 2 was set by default. ( My box uses three buttons (542) to select a channel) I chose option 4. I now have speed.?.?.?.?.?


HH


----------



## orijonl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did that with no result in speed.
> 
> 
> But this did work:
> 
> 
> I found (From another poster up above) that this was the fix:
> 
> 
> In the "How do you change channels with your factory remote" screen it gives you four choices:
> 
> 1, two buttons (02)
> 
> 2, three buttons (002)
> 
> 3, one button plus enter (2 enter)
> 
> 4, one or more buttons (2, 22, 1234)
> 
> 
> Option 2 was set by default. ( My box uses three buttons (542) to select a channel) I chose option 4. I now have speed.?.?.?.?.?
> 
> 
> HH



So this is working for you now? I found that screen as well, but I can't remember how I set it. My delay is extremly long, judging from the choices available, I might would have chosen option 2. I'll try option 4 and see what happens.


----------



## khoney




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *btiltman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I want one hard button on the remote to be active in all activities but also when no activities are selected. Its a light dimmer.
> 
> 
> Having the same button in all activities is ok but when everything is off and the Choose an Activity screen is there then the button is inactive. Sometimes it is active at this point but not consistantly. I have tried both 'Leave this device on all the time' and 'this device has no power switch'


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orijonl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So this is working for you now? I found that screen as well, but I can't remember how I set it. My delay is extremly long, judging from the choices available, I might would have chosen option 2. I'll try option 4 and see what happens.



Yes VERY FAST,,,,


HH


----------



## orijonl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Yes VERY FAST,,,,
> 
> 
> HH




What type of cable box do you have? I finally got a chance to go in and check my settings, and it is set to option 4. I am using a Moto DCT 6200.


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orijonl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What type of cable box do you have? I finally got a chance to go in and check my settings, and it is set to option 4. I am using a Moto DCT 6200.



SA 3250 HD


It makes you punch in three #s per channel (003 or 462 etc.)


Before the 880 was on option 2 now on 4.



HH


----------



## Codeman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *orijonl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What type of cable box do you have? I finally got a chance to go in and check my settings, and it is set to option 4. I am using a Moto DCT 6200.



orijonl - if yu figure out the right settings for the 6200, please post them. I'll do likewise.


----------



## BuGsArEtAsTy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gooberlx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> My TV (Toshiba 50H13) has a terribly slow and unreliable power-on delay (sometimes it's quicker than others). I've had to increase it to 3000ms.



I tried running the power-on delay for my Toshiba CW34XC2 at 6000 ms and it's still unreliable.


To get from Component 2 to Component 1, I have to press the TV/Video button 5 times. Using the Harmony Xbox 360 remote, this command X 5 works fine (as part of the "Play a DVD" macro) if the TV is already on.


If the TV needs to be turned on however, the TV seems particularly insensitive to these commands for quite some time, and I always end up on the wrong input. The (less than ideal) way around it (without increasing the power-on delay to something even more ridiculous) for me so far is simply to reprogram the "*" key to TV/Video, and I can manually select the right video input if necessary.


I would loathe having to use a 16000 ms power-on delay...


P.S. It helps having the Power-on toggle for the TV mapped to a button too. If the remote is a little off kilter, sometimes my TV simply doesn't see it.


----------



## ddubois

Anyone have any numbers/advice for Xbox 360 or for Westinghouse LVM-42w2? I'm having trouble with an activity not turning on the TV consistenly. and it seems like the process takes longer than it should for a trivial activity that basically consists of "turn on tv , turn on xbox, change input to YPBPR1" and nothing more.


PS: I'm also having some more advanced macro problems I which listed in the "Harmony 880 Official Thread".


----------



## jeffloby

Check out remotecentral.com. Alot of good setup info there. They have a harmony forum.


----------



## Xab

I am running a Media Center PC for my TV needs, and my 880 is slow, with the Microsoft remote I can just push the navigation buttons and have it respond instantly.


I tried the info in this thread, I even made all the delays 0ms, and it still sends commands slowly. Anyone know if theres anything specific I should do for a Media Center PC?


----------



## edmastro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xab* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I am running a Media Center PC for my TV needs, and my 880 is slow, with the Microsoft remote I can just push the navigation buttons and have it respond instantly.
> 
> 
> I tried the info in this thread, I even made all the delays 0ms, and it still sends commands slowly. Anyone know if theres anything specific I should do for a Media Center PC?



I am having the EXACT SAME issue. In a little more detail, the Media Center PC responds to only 1 command of a button press (ie Direction Up) from the 880, but will not respond to any subsequent button presses of the same button (direction Up), but will respond (with some delay) to a DIFFERENT button press (ie Direction Down). This makes the 880 worthless when trying to navigate through the MCE Guide, Recorded TV, Volume, etc.


I have tinkered with every possible key delay setting and key repeat settings possible. Has anyone out been able to get the 880 to respond quickly (or respond to multiple button presses) with a Media Center PC?


----------



## steveybaby535

** EDIT: This solution is for getting the harmony 880 to mimic a Microsoft MCE remote **


I got this working through the excellent logitech second level support. Here's what to do:


- Add a new device, select "computer" as the device category

- Select Media Center PC

- Select Microsoft

- Enter model number as "M9000007"

- Check the box and click next

- Check "no - i do not have a remote" click next

- Select "Microsoft A9O-00007" (recommended)


Add this device to your activity.


----------



## Goanna

I have a syntax olevia 26HVX and when I am using the TV's menu it seems the remote sends a double command with the directional arrow?


If I hit the down arrow it goes down 2 spaces on the menu. If I hit the right arrow, it moves 2 places to the right instead of one, etc.


My Inter Key Delay is 500

Input Delay is 300

Inter Device Delay is 100


I am thinking maybe it's sending the signal for too long? Like if I were holding down the button. Is there anywhere to adjust the Pulse time or something?


----------



## RangersFan

hmm seems that my ability to hold down vol+ button to increase volume on my tv has stopped working. i now have to press it each to to increase the volume in increments, sucks. I wonder if it has anything to do with delay settings. It worked normally before, and still works when i control the volume on my reciever, or hold down vol- to turn the volume down on the tv...


----------



## orntar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Goanna* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a syntax olevia 26HVX and when I am using the TV's menu it seems the remote sends a double command with the directional arrow?
> 
> 
> If I hit the down arrow it goes down 2 spaces on the menu. If I hit the right arrow, it moves 2 places to the right instead of one, etc.
> 
> 
> My Inter Key Delay is 500
> 
> Input Delay is 300
> 
> Inter Device Delay is 100
> 
> 
> I am thinking maybe it's sending the signal for too long? Like if I were holding down the button. Is there anywhere to adjust the Pulse time or something?



i think this is adressed in the first post of this thread, about repeats. its in logitechs knowledge base as well, but mentions volume going up 2 times.


----------



## tdamocles




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since this question gets posted a lot, here are two easy fixes to get the Harmony remote to respond more quickly.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "More Options"
> 
> - Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)"*
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 300ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 300ms
> 
> 
> Start by adjusting the Inter-key and Inter-Device delays to 300ms or less. Then test the remote. If it works at 300ms, keep lowering the speed in 100ms increments and see if the device still responds. If it doesn't, increase it back up 100ms. In my experience, I've found that most devices will respond to 100ms and devices like Tivos will take an Inter-key of 0ms.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "Troubleshoot"
> 
> - Select "Show me more problems"
> 
> - Select "Device doesn't appear to receive every command correctly."
> 
> - Select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."*
> 
> 
> The default number of repeats is 3. Lower the repeat speed and see if the remote still responds. If it doesn't, increase the number of repeats until the device still responds. In my experience, most devices will respond with 2 or more repeats and devices like Tivos will respond with 1 repeat.



I've got the AVR335 and the best response for me is-

Power on Delay: 3500

inter-key: 0

input delay: 200

inter-device: 1000

repeats: 0


I've noticed that the inter-device setting can be a touchy bugger if you change it. Lowering this setting did not allow the HK to change inputs correctly.


----------



## Merconium




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steveybaby535* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ** EDIT: This solution is for getting the harmony 880 to mimic a Microsoft MCE remote **
> 
> 
> I got this working through the excellent logitech second level support. Here's what to do:
> 
> 
> - Add a new device, select "computer" as the device category
> 
> - Select Media Center PC
> 
> - Select Microsoft
> 
> - Enter model number as "M9000007"
> 
> - Check the box and click next
> 
> - Check "no - i do not have a remote" click next
> 
> - Select "Microsoft A9O-00007" (recommended)
> 
> 
> Add this device to your activity.



Doing this and changing the repeats setting (troubleshooting>more options>my device doesn't respond to every button) to 0 livened up the button presses. Thanks for the post--I battled this for a while.


----------



## Ou8thisSN

So, I want a Universal remote and the 880 is my top candidate for a great price that I can get. The dealer warned me about the lag, but it seems that you guys all say that if I adjust the interkey delay, i'll be good to go? I dont have a lot of fancy equipment, i dont think, but I'll go with what you all have posted, but I'll post my stuff just in case, and if anythign jumps out at you as not being able to work, please post.


Onkyo Reciever TX-SV828THX

Panasonic plasma: TH-42PWD5UY

Comcast cable: Motorola DCT-5100

Denon Reciever: 3803

Pioneer DVD player: DV-434


----------



## shamus

I followed the thread and its helped but things are still not as fast as I would like. Mine is an 890. Would that delay it slightly by having to go through the RF converter?


----------



## AV_Nubie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cherry ghost* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This is very interesting because sometimes I have these long send problems with my 676 and my Motorola 6412 III, but my problems are with the fast forward, rewind, and play buttons. Every now and then, I'll be FFing or Rew.ing and when I hit play it will take 3-5 seconds before it actually plays or if I hit FF 3 or 4 times, only the first one will take initially and then the others will kick in after a noticable delay. Thanks for the tip, I'll try it out.



I think this is a problem with the box not the remote I have the same problem witht the remote supplied with the box. Also effects channel changes occationally, end up changing 5 or 6 channels more than I wanted.


----------



## blackomegax

thanks.


----------



## ashutoshsm

The 6412 is a turd and subject to regular remote-ignoring and lockups, while it buffers numerous remote keypresses and then wakes up 4-5 minutes later and runs througha ll of them in quick succession.


FYI, the Harmony controls the TiVo S3 perfectly


----------



## catbertz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashutoshsm* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> The 6412 is a turd and subject to regular remote-ignoring and lockups, while it buffers numerous remote keypresses and then wakes up 4-5 minutes later and runs througha ll of them in quick succession.



This man speaks the truth. In my experience, the 6412 is the problem.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *catbertz* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> This man speaks the truth. In my experience, the 6412 is the problem.



And the newer, all digital Motorola DVR's (34xx series) have the same issues.


----------



## mjpaci

What i've noticed with my 688 and XBR2 LCD is that when I press the "Watch TV" button, it powers on the FIOS box (Motorola something or other) and the TV but 5 times out of 10, the TV will go to INPUT 6 rather than INPUT 7 where the box is hooked up. Going through the troubleshooting gets me to "Is LCD TV set to Input 7" I answer no a couple of times before it switches. Which setting (timing) should I adjust?


--Mike


----------



## Bob Pariseau

I've been using a Harmony 880 since Christmas and have discovered that the ultimate solution to thorny performance problems is to work the issue with Harmony support.


If you simply tell them the Harmony is not as responsive as the original remote they WILL work with you until the problem is resolved.


There are cases where the settings accessible to the user simply can not fix such problems. This can be true for learned commands of course, but can ALSO be true for commands already in the Harmony database depending upon when they were entered and how much customer feedback they've received.


Level I support will explore the simple stuff -- repeats and interkey delay settings primarily. If that doesn't fix it, they bump you up to Level II support. Those folks will document which commands you are using, whether they are learned, and how they are learned. They may have you re-learn some. But if the problem is still there they will then bump the problem to their people who specialize in the command language itself.


And these folks WILL fix the problem. It may take a week but they don't give up and they do have the Levell II folks call you when they've got a revised version to try.


And then what they learn from working with you gets put in the queue for the next database update.


Considering how relatively inexpensive these Harmony products are, the amount of effort Harmony support is currently willing to put into fixing such problems is really quite extraordinary. But then it pays off for them as their database gets progressively better.


So do try the customer accessible adjustments as discussed in the first post of this thread. That will fix most problems. But if the Harmony is still not as responsive as it should be -- compared to the original remote -- don't just give up. Call Harmony support and be patient with them as they collect the needed info and get the experts queued up and on the case.

--Bob


----------



## Bob Pariseau




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So do try the customer accessible adjustments as discussed in the first post of this thread. That will fix most problems. But if the Harmony is still not as responsive as it should be -- compared to the original remote -- don't just give up. Call Harmony support and be patient with them as they collect the needed info and get the experts queued up and on the case.
> 
> --Bob



Here's an example of what I'm talking about. Suppose you have a TV. Suppose the TV has an on-screen setup menu that responds to the usual commands from its remote: Menu, Up, Down, Left, Right, Select, and Exit. Suppose this menu responds speedily when driven with the TV's own remote.


Now you set up that TV in your Harmony and try the menu and find it works, but very very sluggishly.


So you go in to the Harmony setup stuff again and reduce repeat count to 0 and inter-key delay to 0 and try again. And what you find is that things might be slightly more responsive but it is still way too slow.


So you try learning those commands -- either analyzed or raw -- and that doesn't help either. And now you are getting frustrated.


Then, out of desperation, you try lowering the input selection delay. And voila! Your menu buttons now work lickety-split! Of course your input selection changes (when switching Activities) no longer work right because you've eliminated the delay the TV needs to get itself set after you select a new TV input.


Well all this means is that the menu navigation commands in the Harmony database entry for your TV have been miscoded as INPUT changes instead of just normal keys. Whoever made the original database entries either made a typo or didn't know how this TV works and deliberately coded these keys for the longer, input change style, delay just to be safe.


And Harmony support can fix that for you. In fact it is pretty easy for their coding experts to fix that.


This could happen for commands already in the database and also for commands you learn.


---------------------------------------------------------------


There are other ways the coding can get screwed up as well -- not all of them quite so trivial to fix. But it looks like the current Harmony support team is ready and willing to tackle any of them.

--Bob


----------



## phdeane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I've been using a Harmony 880 since Christmas and have discovered that the ultimate solution to thorny performance problems is to work the issue with Harmony support.
> 
> 
> If you simply tell them the Harmony is not as responsive as the original remote they WILL work with you until the problem is resolved.
> 
> 
> There are cases where the settings accessible to the user simply can not fix such problems. This can be true for learned commands of course, but can ALSO be true for commands already in the Harmony database depending upon when they were entered and how much customer feedback they've received.
> 
> 
> Level I support will explore the simple stuff -- repeats and interkey delay settings primarily. If that doesn't fix it, they bump you up to Level II support. Those folks will document which commands you are using, whether they are learned, and how they are learned. They may have you re-learn some. But if the problem is still there they will then bump the problem to their people who specialize in the command language itself.
> 
> 
> And these folks WILL fix the problem. It may take a week but they don't give up and they do have the Levell II folks call you when they've got a revised version to try.
> 
> 
> And then what they learn from working with you gets put in the queue for the next database update.
> 
> 
> Considering how relatively inexpensive these Harmony products are, the amount of effort Harmony support is currently willing to put into fixing such problems is really quite extraordinary. But then it pays off for them as their database gets progressively better.
> 
> 
> So do try the customer accessible adjustments as discussed in the first post of this thread. That will fix most problems. But if the Harmony is still not as responsive as it should be -- compared to the original remote -- don't just give up. Call Harmony support and be patient with them as they collect the needed info and get the experts queued up and on the case.
> 
> --Bob



Well put, Bob. I have the 890 and a fairly complex system with 16 (yes, it will do 16 or even 17) devices, about 25 activities, and use the same remote in two rooms (RF in one room and IR in the other). Needless to say, I spent about 50 to 60 hours tweaking it (just before Christmas). But then, everything went wrong, so I wiped it clean and started over. Big mistake. It took another about 40 hours to reprogram (thank god for the learning curve), but, low and behold, the same problems surfaced. This time, I called support. While they were very surprised how much I got the remote to do on my own due to the complexity of my setup, they worked with me for about three hours to get it all working. While I was never officially stepped up to level II, my level I rep did keep putting me on hold - obviously to speak with a level II rep.


I will add this to Bob's posting, though. For those who have fairly complex setups, make sure you test all your activities, as device changes they make, may render other actitivites ineffective. This is my case, so I need to get back on the phone and have them fix some of my more complex activities. I am confident they will.


By the way, Bob, I would suggest you post a similar note in the regular Harmony forum. I am sure many who are new to the site, would appreciate knowing that they don't have to solve all the ills. I still, like Bob, encourage most to struggle through the steps Bob lays out in his subsequent post. Trust me; going through some of the pain will make you really understand this remote more, and thus, use it to its full potential.


----------



## Don18074

Hello. I just ordered a Harmony remote as it looks like this is the remote to get for a component slow wife. Plus, I hate 4 remotes.


What "pre game" things should I do before it arrives from my shipper? Is there anything i can do between now and Monday to speed up the total set up, like documentation, etc? I've never had any luck with codes and all, so this one sounds like it is going to solve all my problems if I take the time and do it correctly. I just want to stay ahead of the learning curve!


Thanks.


----------



## tokerblue

You can take the remote for a test drive and start to set things up, but you don't really save that much time. Here are a few pointers.


First Setup

1. Set up all your devices.

2. Set up all your activiities.

3. Make sure everything turns on/off and goes to the right input when you change activities.


Second Setup

4. If everything is running fine, compare the reaction time of your original remote to the Harmony.

5. If commands from the Harmony are slower, change a few of the delays and see if that speeds things up.


After a few tries, you'll get used to the Harmony. Don't worry about help. Between the AVS forum and Remote Central, I'm sure you'll get everything close to perfect.


----------



## Don18074

Cool. Much appreciated.


----------



## TAsunder

Weird situation, maybe someone can advise me. I set all the delays for a tivo series 3 into the 880 and now all the keys work pretty well except the guide button. For some reason I have to hold the guide button down for a few seconds. All other keys are quick responses. I set the delay to 0 and the repeat to 0, that sped up all the keys except the guide button. Is there a way I can specifically set the response time of the guide button?


----------



## GoSlow2GoFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Since this question gets posted a lot, here are two easy fixes to get the Harmony remote to respond more quickly.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "More Options"
> 
> - Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)"*
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 300ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 300ms
> 
> 
> Start by adjusting the Inter-key and Inter-Device delays to 300ms or less. Then test the remote. If it works at 300ms, keep lowering the speed in 100ms increments and see if the device still responds. If it doesn't, increase it back up 100ms. In my experience, I've found that most devices will respond to 100ms and devices like Tivos will take an Inter-key of 0ms.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "Troubleshoot"
> 
> - Select "Show me more problems"
> 
> - Select "Device doesn't appear to receive every command correctly."
> 
> - Select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."*
> 
> 
> The default number of repeats is 3. Lower the repeat speed and see if the remote still responds. If it doesn't, increase the number of repeats until the device still responds. In my experience, most devices will respond with 2 or more repeats and devices like Tivos will respond with 1 repeat.



Is it true that the Harmony XBOX360 Remote doesn't allow these timings to be configured. I couldn't seem to locate these settings for that remote...


~gs2gf


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TAsunder* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For some reason I have to hold the guide button down for a few seconds. All other keys are quick responses. I set the delay to 0 and the repeat to 0, that sped up all the keys except the guide button. Is there a way I can specifically set the response time of the guide button?



- Try setting the Repeats to "1" instead. That's what I have my HR10-250 set at. The Tivo will still react very quickly.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GoSlow2GoFast* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it true that the Harmony XBOX360 Remote doesn't allow these timings to be configured. I couldn't seem to locate these settings for that remote...



- The 360 is programmed the same way. Are you using the website interface or the desktop interface? My original instructions were for the website interface. I actually helped my brother update his 360 last night and you can definitely adjust the timings.


----------



## VideoDrone

Thanks for the 8300HD information...now I can actually fast forward a show and stop on a dime!


----------



## GoSlow2GoFast




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> - The 360 is programmed the same way. Are you using the website interface or the desktop interface? My original instructions were for the website interface. I actually helped my brother update his 360 last night and you can definitely adjust the timings.



Using the web interface. Thanks, I was able to locate the settings now.


~gs2gf


----------



## Don18074

I'm on hold for a Tier 2 guy @ Harmony now. Its just the weirdest thing...


----------



## ZZen

I've found that the 890 is slower than the 659. For example I have the same delay settings for my Motorola STB 6416 for both the 659 and 890. The origianl remote can scroll through the channels in the guide screen lightning fast. The 659 was able to do it reasonably fast. However the 890 is a fair bit slower. It's tolerable..barely. Any slower would be very annoying. I don't think it's a matter of delay settings as they are the same as what I had with the 659. I think it's internal to the 890. I think a button press on the 890 has a slight delay before it sends the signal that the 659 didn't have so there is just no way to speed up STB guide scrolling. Maybe a firmware upgrade.


----------



## g-speed

Is there a way to edit the settings without using the web interface? Is it possible to access a xml or text file and copy it manually to the device? I have a 550 BTW.


Also, great post and thank you for the information. I have been suffering with lag for some time until now. I was contemplating selling the remote on ebay and getting something else. But now, I'm happy. Thanks again, and don;t forget about my initial question







^^^^


----------



## dafeist

Alright, I have a Dish network 211 HD receiver, dvd player, tv, and avr. All controlled with harmony 550. When I use the macro to watch TV, the TV comes on, the AVR comes on immediately after, but then the 211 takes 2 full seconds before turning on. Ive turned my delays all way down. Power on delay is 500, interkey is 0, and interdevice is 100. Repeats is at 3, cant go any lower it doesnt respond to key presses without having to hold the key down for a long time. Anyone have any idea why its taking so long for my hd receiver to turn on? I used the factory remote and is turns on as soon as I touch the power button. Also, when I use the on/off button on the harmony while in Devices, the 211 powers on immediately, so its obviously something in the macro thats doing it. maybe reordering the devices??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## g-speed

dafeist, It seems like the power on delay of the device preceeding your AVR is set too long. If not, change the setting anyway and re-update your remote. Then change it back to the original desired value if needed. In summary, I would check your power on delay of all the devices in that activity, if that looks right, then make an update just to get a new image onto the temote.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *g-speed* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is there a way to edit the settings without using the web interface? Is it possible to access a xml or text file and copy it manually to the device? I have a 550 BTW.



No. All programming must be done via the software/web interface.


----------



## colleycol

Guys, I have a Westinghouse 47 inch LCD and I have to go to the HDMI input from the VGA input to watch HDTV.


I have the activity set up and with the correct inputs. The only thing that doesn't work is that when it switched it always get hung up on DVI2 instead of going one more to HDMI.


The TV cycles through DVI1--->DVI2-->HDMI. Could this be a timing issue? I have to now go to devices and choose monitor and hit InputNext.


----------



## Scuba Steve

First of all, thanks to all of you out there that are much smarter than me when it comes to AV.

Does anyone happen to have the delays that work best for-

Onkyo 790 HTIB

Panasonic AX100

Toshiba SD-K860 DVD Player

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## g-speed

bummer. It's too dumbed down IMHO. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Paul Arnette

I did some searching around in this thread, but I wasn't able to find an answer to my question, so I thought I would ask it here.


I have a Toshiba HD-XA2, and it seems to take an eternity to turn on and establish an HDMI handshake between it and my display. Consequently, the correct input on my Monoprice 5x1 HDMI switcher never gets set properly. Is the best way to handle this situation to increase the Power On Delay? If so, where can I find that option, and does anyone have any experience with this model or other Toshiba HD DVD players that could recommend a Power On Delay value?


Thanks.

Update:


Well, I tried bumping the Power On Delay to 20000 ms for my Toshiba HD-XA2, and I'm still having issues. I guess I need to bump it up more. BTW, does anyone know where you can find what order the Harmony 880 attempts to turn on devices? Can this order be changed?


----------



## jimmytop

I have a Harmony 550 and I can't find wherever it is I'm supposed to go to change these settings. I have software version 7.2.1 and there is no "More Options" or anywhere that I can find to change these settings. Haven't found it on the remote either. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jimmytop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jimmytop* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 550 and I can't find wherever it is I'm supposed to go to change these settings. I have software version 7.2.1 and there is no "More Options" or anywhere that I can find to change these settings. Haven't found it on the remote either. Thanks for any help.



Can anyone help me out? This remote is useless if it can't keep up with scrolling thru the DVR menu....


----------



## willymaze

im having trouble with my harmony 520


im running a 37" mitsubishi lcd lc-3780 with a proprietery box hd-4001

with a sony 400 disc dvd , sa8300hd and a mitsubishi hsu VCR


with the mitsu stock remote it has the device button and you scroll up or down and highlight the input you want and then press enter


so with my harmony i couldnt find any adjustments with programming to switch inputs for each device.


i got close but in wasnt consistent!


does anyone having any tips or experience with programmming mitsubishi t.v's or any t.v with similiar features and a proprietery box


----------



## joerod

I gave up!


----------



## jmchinch

having problems with my Harmony 676...some buttons you have to crush or push multiple times to get them to work...it seems to come and go with certain buttons...anyone else have this problem?


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jmchinch* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> having problems with my Harmony 676...some buttons you have to crush or push multiple times to get them to work...it seems to come and go with certain buttons...anyone else have this problem?



Same here, it's the rubber pad they use under the keys. I've been trying (w/o luck) to get a replacement part. I've also offered to pay for it since my unit is off warranty. The best Logitech has done is offer me a 659 or 670 for $75. I'll post if I'm successful in obtaining the part. Also, if anyone has any insight in how to do it, please let me know.


----------



## czzer

Have you tried cleaning the contacts? Open the remote and give the contacts a clean with some rubbing alcohol or similar. This will fix it 90% of the time.


----------



## adrman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you tried cleaning the contacts? Open the remote and give the contacts a clean with some rubbing alcohol or similar. This will fix it 90% of the time.



That's going to be the next step. I figured if I was going to open up the remote I might as well replace the pad if I could get it.


----------



## adrman

Just an update. A good cleaning did the trick. As luck would have it, after two weeks of going back and forth with Harmony last night I got an email telling me how to purchase the replacement part ($5+$5 shipping). I think I'll go ahead and pick one up anyway.


One word of caution to anyone opening up their remote. Be very careful removing the screws. The heads feel as if they'd strip very easily.


----------



## jmchinch

thanks czzer!...worked like a charm.


----------



## assbag69

When I tweak the millisecond delay per device as suggested at the start of this thread I am able to get quicker a quicker response per button push... However it seem whatever the hell this remote (Harmony XBOX 360) does to send a signal after a button push is WAY slower than most of my devices' original remotes.


Specifically the Harmony responds a good 4-5x slower than the stock XBOX (original xbox) remote. Mostly noticible when trying to do multiple button pushes- like direction down-down-down in a menu etc.


Is there something else I can do to get this remote to respond better to multiple button pushes? Or is there a better uni-remote I should be considering?


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *assbag69* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> When I tweak the millisecond delay per device as suggested at the start of this thread I am able to get quicker a quicker response per button push... However it seem whatever the hell this remote (Harmony XBOX 360) does to send a signal after a button push is WAY slower than most of my devices' original remotes.
> 
> 
> Specifically the Harmony responds a good 4-5x slower than the stock XBOX (original xbox) remote. Mostly noticible when trying to do multiple button pushes- like direction down-down-down in a menu etc.
> 
> 
> Is there something else I can do to get this remote to respond better to multiple button pushes? Or is there a better uni-remote I should be considering?



Have you also reduced the Inter-Device Delay and the number of Repeats?


----------



## assbag69




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *czzer* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Have you also reduced the Inter-Device Delay and the number of Repeats?



I can't seem to find these settings- I'm using the web interface... I feel really stupid, but do you know where I should be looking?


Thanks!


----------



## assbag69

Ok, found them, and I did have them both set to zero for all devices in question.


The problem seems to be how long the romte sends a signal after a button push. Any button push seems to result in the remote sending the signal for a good half second- which none of my devices seem to really require.


----------



## Person99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bob Pariseau* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And then what they learn from working with you gets put in the queue for the next database update.



I don't see how it is possible that they learn anything from support calls. I just got an 880 and the programming software is so awful and can't do simple things that I find it hard to believe that there is a time when it was worse!


----------



## ace-cage-#29




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I did that with no result in speed.
> 
> 
> But this did work:
> 
> 
> I found (From another poster up above) that this was the fix:
> 
> 
> In the "How do you change channels with your factory remote" screen it gives you four choices:
> 
> 1, two buttons (02)
> 
> 2, three buttons (002)
> 
> 3, one button plus enter (2 enter)
> 
> 4, one or more buttons (2, 22, 1234)
> 
> 
> Option 2 was set by default. ( My box uses three buttons (542) to select a channel) I chose option 4. I now have speed.?.?.?.?.?
> 
> 
> HH




I cannot figure out how to get back to the "How do you change channels with your factory remote" screen.


Can someone help me out?


Thanks,

Matt


----------



## shendley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ace-cage-#29* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I cannot figure out how to get back to the "How do you change channels with your factory remote" screen.
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt



Go to "Device," click "Troubleshooting" (for the device you want to change), click "show me more problems," click "Changing channels using the number buttons on the remote doesn't work correctly."


----------



## shendley

I've got a question about how to get the Harmony to control the skip to tick/end/beginning functions on the directv hddvr, the HR20. I'm posting my question here because I suspect it may be an issue which involves delay settings. Anyway, all of these skip to functions involve pressing a key (Fast Forward and Rewind for Skip to Tick, 6 sec back for Skip to Beginning and 30 second advance for skip to end) and holding it for 3 seconds. But if you do that on the Harmony nothing happens. I was told of a workaround. If you hold the key down for three seconds, let up and then click once more it responds perfectly. So, for those of you who know much more about how this remote works, what do you think could be going on for the skip to functions to work in that peculiar way and what, if anything, do you think could be done to get it to work in the way it does on the original remote?


----------



## AQUA1957

I have the harmony 890. I am using it with my new Mitsubishi WD 65833. I can't seem to get it set up correctly. I had to set the power on command to 30000 which seems to be working properly since the TV takes a long time to warm up and turn on. The problem I am having my input delay is set to 1000 and what happens is that the picture will come on but than the screen goes blank for a second or two does the same thing for a second time than the picture finally stays on after it does this two times. Any help with the proper settings will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## techtvman

i have the harmony 880 and the samsung lnt-4671f lcd tv and i was having a issue when pressing the right arrow key, if i was in the menu of the samsung, that it would activate the wiselink usb feature, i tried to figure it out and i just decided the heck with it and called up harmony and they told me to do a new learn as raw command for the right arrow key, this fixed it but now just the right arrow key is slow to respond, the rest of the keys are fine. Which setting would i need to change to fix this


----------



## epicbard

I must say this is driving me nuts. I have the Harmony 720 and I am trying to set up with the Denon 3808CI. The problem I am having is that one push of a button produces 2 inputs. Meaning 1 click = 2 clicks. Has anyone set it up with such a device? I tried setting the speed to 0 and the Default ones that they suggest. Also tried 300ms for the 2 input settings, but no avail.


----------



## czzer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epicbard* /forum/post/12004964
> 
> 
> I must say this is driving me nuts. I have the Harmony 720 and I am trying to set up with the Denon 3808CI. The problem I am having is that one push of a button produces 2 inputs. Meaning 1 click = 2 clicks. Has anyone set it up with such a device? I tried setting the speed to 0 and the Default ones that they suggest. Also tried 300ms for the 2 input settings, but no avail.



Have you reduced the number of repeats as mentioned in the first post?


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *epicbard* /forum/post/12004964
> 
> 
> I must say this is driving me nuts. I have the Harmony 720 and I am trying to set up with the Denon 3808CI. The problem I am having is that one push of a button produces 2 inputs. Meaning 1 click = 2 clicks. Has anyone set it up with such a device? I tried setting the speed to 0 and the Default ones that they suggest. Also tried 300ms for the 2 input settings, but no avail.



- This is what I am using for my 3808ci.


Power On Delay: 1600 ms

Inter-key Delay: 0 ms

Input Delay: 200 ms

Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms


Repeats: 1


----------



## abuharabi

All right, just got the 880 today. I am having a hell of a time getting the channels to input correctly. I have a Sharp Aquos LC-C3742U. The biggest issue is inputting a channel with multiple numbers past the decimal point when digital tuning. For me, that is 1.257 -- I have to enter it almost perfectly to get it to go in correctly. I have all the delays, other than the very last one set to zero.


Also, none of my favorite channels work.


So far, I'd give this remote a B grade.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abuharabi* /forum/post/12017528
> 
> 
> All right, just got the 880 today. I am having a hell of a time getting the channels to input correctly. I have a Sharp Aquos LC-C3742U. The biggest issue is inputting a channel with multiple numbers past the decimal point when digital tuning. For me, that is 1.257 -- I have to enter it almost perfectly to get it to go in correctly. I have all the delays, other than the very last one set to zero.



- Having all of the delays set to 0 isn't necessarily the fastest setup. Try using 300 ms for the inter-key delay. Then lower it by 100 ms until it seems to respond better. Then try adjusting the repeats from 3 to 2 to 1 to 0 and see what the best combination for your TV is.


----------



## DeadDingo

I am having real trouble with my 890 and my sharp LC-45GD1 I cannot get the input next to work properly automatically. I have tried all the available options and several differnent input delays (1000 (default) 500, 300) and none make any difference. Has anyone got this (or any other remote) to work with the sharps? I am currently having to cheat and defined the down arrow button as the input next button and manually do it, but this is not ideal.


I updated the firmware and software to the latest yesterday, but still no joy


Any help anyone can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Maverickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *shendley* /forum/post/11032449
> 
> 
> I've got a question about how to get the Harmony to control the skip to tick/end/beginning functions on the directv hddvr, the HR20. I'm posting my question here because I suspect it may be an issue which involves delay settings. Anyway, all of these skip to functions involve pressing a key (Fast Forward and Rewind for Skip to Tick, 6 sec back for Skip to Beginning and 30 second advance for skip to end) and holding it for 3 seconds. But if you do that on the Harmony nothing happens. I was told of a workaround. If you hold the key down for three seconds, let up and then click once more it responds perfectly. So, for those of you who know much more about how this remote works, what do you think could be going on for the skip to functions to work in that peculiar way and what, if anything, do you think could be done to get it to work in the way it does on the original remote?



The hold-for-3-seconds-and-press-again method is the only method I could get to work and the only system that seems to work consistently without seriously messing around with some hex codes. If you want to see some more detailed info/talk on the subject, go to DBS Talk and look in the general and HR20 threads, and you'll get more info than you could possibly use, but the general consensus is that until DirecTV changes how to do skip-to-tick (the most popular suggestion seems to be to do it like TiVo -- pressing "skip forward" or "skip backwards" while fastforwarding will skip-to-tick, and pressing "skip forward" or "skip backwards" while rewinding will go to beginning/end), the only consistent way to get the 890 to do it is the hold and press again method.


FWIW, here are my settings for my HR20-700 and my 890 works just as quickly as the DirecTV remote does:


Repeats: 2

Power On Delay: 300ms

Inter-Key Delay: 0ms

Inter-Device Delay: 0ms


These settings are pretty consistent with what other folks at DBS have reported having success with as well (there are multiple threads over there

on this subject as well).


Good luck.


--Mav


----------



## epicbard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12008276
> 
> 
> - This is what I am using for my 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> 
> Repeats: 1




Great! Thank you czzer and tokerblue. I love how the repeats settings are buried inside sub menus inside sub menus. One would think that this would be right in the "speed settings" for the device. So far the GUI is just weak.


Update: Just tried it, same problem







I must say sometimes i feel like the remote is not getting updated.


----------



## mswoods1

Weird... I just got the 670 and everything is working perfectly. Even my response times for everything was already set to what they should be... like 0 ms for all my DVR's functions. Everything is just great and it only took me 10 minutes to set up!


----------



## kjohn

Do I need to update the remote and extender when I change the delay keys or just the remote.


----------



## priji

great information more useful. thank you


----------



## kripes

I have a Bell 9242 Satellite receiver, and I want the numbers for the channel favourites to enter faster. I have changed the way it enters numbers to the last option as suggested earlier in the thread, but it doesn't seem to help. Do I also have to reduce the inter key delay? It is currently 200ms.


Also, for my receiver, if I press Volume quicker than it can handle it, it just "queues" them up and executes them after each interkey delay. Is that due to the repeat setting? I want it to ignore keypresses it can't keep up with.


Thanks


----------



## Lighting Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kripes* /forum/post/12657207
> 
> 
> I have a Bell 9242 Satellite receiver, and I want the numbers for the channel favourites to enter faster. I have changed the way it enters numbers to the last option as suggested earlier in the thread, but it doesn't seem to help. Do I also have to reduce the inter key delay? It is currently 200ms.
> 
> 
> Also, for my receiver, if I press Volume quicker than it can handle it, it just "queues" them up and executes them after each interkey delay. Is that due to the repeat setting? I want it to ignore keypresses it can't keep up with.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I would suggest reducing the inter key delay to 100, and if that works, even try 0.


As for the volume thing, mine actually does that too, and I'm just going to get used to it. I don't know if messing with the inter key delay would work there too. Try it?


----------



## mzupeman

I just want to get something straight here... I have an AV reciever, Toshiba HD-20 HD-DVD player, and a Sony rear projection LCD model 42a10. The 42a10 takes between 6-10 seconds to actually have the screen warm up and turn on to a visible screen. Sometimes if the HD-DVD player is turned on, and the DVD player is outputting to the TV before the TV can accept the signal... the TV sometimes won't acknowledge that something is being put through to it via HDMI. So... I set the inter-device delay to like seven seconds on the Toshiba HD-A20 so it turns on several seconds later than normal... was this the right thing to do?


----------



## cadnyc

does this tweak work for the harmony 1000??


----------



## Lighting Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadnyc* /forum/post/12744406
> 
> 
> does this tweak work for the harmony 1000??



Yes it should, it all runs the same software


----------



## SiRocket

great post, very usefull for many people including myself!


----------



## dirtyzachattack

After reading this sticky, I still have a question.


I just upgraded to a Harmony 890 (from an older model, i can't remember). My problem is that the delays I have are very inconsistant. My setup is as followed:


Panasonic TH-42PX60U 42" Flat Panel Plasma TV

Pioneer VSX-1015TX

DISH VIP211 Satellite receiver

Phillips DVD player (not sure the model, but I know it's HDMI and does HD upconversion).

Tivo Series 2


It's strange. When I press the "Guide" button, sometimes it pops right up. Other times, there is a 3-4 second delay. Same with the volume. Sometimes I hold down the volume down button, and it works instantly. Other times, there is such a delay.


Any suggestions? I have gone through and adjusted some of the settings in the delays, but it's hard to pinpoint because it is happening for many different components, and it's very inconsistent.


----------



## speculare

Hello,

Recently got an Harmony remote 720 and first problem is (and I tried searching for an answer without success), i set up a tv with some favorite channels, but it only works properly with single digit channels - if it's 14 for example tv only gets the first '1' and stays waiting for the possible additional number. As it doesn't get it it changes to channel 1 after a second or 2 - like it does with original remote


On decive settings I already 'told' the remote the correct option on how the tv takes channel numbers...


Any ideas? Could this be related with the delay settings? Maybe the remote is sending the second digit of the channel number eihter too fast or too slow?


help please

thanks

L.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *speculare* /forum/post/13052766
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Recently got an Harmony remote 720 and first problem is (and I tried searching for an answer without success), i set up a tv with some favorite channels, but it only works properly with single digit channels - if it's 14 for example tv only gets the first '1' and stays waiting for the possible additional number. As it doesn't get it it changes to channel 1 after a second or 2 - like it does with original remote
> 
> 
> On decive settings I already 'told' the remote the correct option on how the tv takes channel numbers...
> 
> 
> Any ideas? Could this be related with the delay settings? Maybe the remote is sending the second digit of the channel number eihter too fast or too slow?
> 
> 
> help please
> 
> thanks
> 
> L.



One possible problem could lie in your settings for a cable box (assuming that's what you are accessing). On my Motorola (Comcast) box you have to change a setting before two or three digit channels will respond correctly. If that's the problem the Harmony should work fine.


----------



## rockytong

I'm about to give up on my 890 after a week of trying to set it up correctly. Nothing's working right. Also it just take forever to update the remote so it's hard to test out. I'll try to contact tech support, but in the mean time tf anyone have the following systems please help me out.


Sony 52xbr4 TV

Onkyo 605 receiver

Sony 1080i upconvert dvd player (model xxx75s)

Charter MOXI cable box


I can't get the activities to turn on the dvd player. The TV sometimes will turns off when I change activities from cable to dvd. The input doesn't change to the correct one. I consider myself a technical person, but I just can't get this thing to work right.


----------



## tokerblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rockytong* /forum/post/13093859
> 
> 
> I'm about to give up on my 890 after a week of trying to set it up correctly. Nothing's working right....
> 
> 
> Sony 52xbr4 TV
> 
> Onkyo 605 receiver
> 
> Sony 1080i upconvert dvd player (model xxx75s)
> 
> Charter MOXI cable box



- Double posting. I answered in the other thread.


Can you list exactly what you are using for each delay and repeat for each device?


----------



## rockytong

Sorry about double posting since I thought different people might be looking at different thread. Anyways, I'll keep posting in the other thread so please help me out there. Thanks.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13096140
> 
> 
> - Double posting. I answered in the other thread.
> 
> 
> Can you list exactly what you are using for each delay and repeat for each device?


----------



## hmcbean

I am so Mad. I have had nothing but problems with this stupid remote ever since i got it. Here are my current issues:


1. Remote operated my JVC DLA-RS1 projector perfectly for around 4 months then it started to not be able to turn off my projector. My Projector takes two Off commands to turn off. I have tried adding two off commands to turn off Projector and that hasn't fixed problem. I have adjusted Inter Device and Inter Key setting to no avail. Right now they are set at 300/300.


2. As of yesterday, with no changes done to remote setting, my projector is now not responding to any commands. Delay settings are currently set at; Power On Delay=30000, Inter-Key Delay= 300, Input Delay =1000, Inter-Device=300. Why would it stop responding all of a sudden.


3. When you Start an activity, the remote takes over 90 seconds to send the activity. During this time the remote says "Keep remote pointed at Devices" and so during this time the remote is completely unusable. Is this normal for this to take so long? Keep in mind that even after all the devices are turned on and working, the remote is still saying "keep pointing to devices". Why would it take so long to start an activity when it's only turning on three 3 devices (Projector, Sat Receiver & Processor).


4. Remote won't control my Lutron Maestro, MIR-600THW. It used to control it but it has since stopped. One day it works, the next it won't without any setting being changed.


Thanks for your help, but for as much time that i have put into this remote, it's performance is very disappointing. My Phillips Pronto in comparison was so much easier to work with.


Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## hmcbean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmcbean* /forum/post/13103967
> 
> 
> I am so Mad. I have had nothing but problems with this stupid remote ever since i got it. Here are my current issues:
> 
> 
> 1. Remote operated my JVC DLA-RS1 projector perfectly for around 4 months then it started to not be able to turn off my projector. My Projector takes two Off commands to turn off. I have tried adding two off commands to turn off Projector and that hasn't fixed problem. I have adjusted Inter Device and Inter Key setting to no avail. Right now they are set at 300/300.
> 
> 
> 2. As of yesterday, with no changes done to remote setting, my projector is now not responding to any commands. Delay settings are currently set at; Power On Delay=30000, Inter-Key Delay= 300, Input Delay =1000, Inter-Device=300. Why would it stop responding all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> 3. When you Start an activity, the remote takes over 90 seconds to send the activity. During this time the remote says "Keep remote pointed at Devices" and so during this time the remote is completely unusable. Is this normal for this to take so long? Keep in mind that even after all the devices are turned on and working, the remote is still saying "keep pointing to devices". Why would it take so long to start an activity when it's only turning on three 3 devices (Projector, Sat Receiver & Processor).
> 
> 
> 4. Remote won't control my Lutron Maestro, MIR-600THW. It used to control it but it has since stopped. One day it works, the next it won't without any setting being changed.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help, but for as much time that i have put into this remote, it's performance is very disappointing. My Phillips Pronto in comparison was so much easier to work with.
> 
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated.



Ok, I take the above back. I called Tech support today and it turns out that the IR emitter in the remote is dead. So it's not the software that's causing the problem, it's a defective remote. Now i feel better at least knowing what was causing all the problems.


By the way, the tech support at Harmony is among st the best i have ever experienced. The agent was very polite, knowledgeable, patient and really knew the product. Three Cheers for Harmony and there support!!!


----------



## Maverickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/13096140
> 
> 
> - Double posting. I answered in the other thread.
> 
> 
> Can you list exactly what you are using for each delay and repeat for each device?



Ditto. I gave a pretty thorough response to the dupe post in the 880/890 Owner's Thread. Are you still having problems Rocky?


--MAv


----------



## Maverickster2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hmcbean* /forum/post/13110596
> 
> 
> Ok, I take the above back. I called Tech support today and it turns out that the IR emitter in the remote is dead. So it's not the software that's causing the problem, it's a defective remote. Now i feel better at least knowing what was causing all the problems.
> 
> 
> By the way, the tech support at Harmony is among st the best i have ever experienced. The agent was very polite, knowledgeable, patient and really knew the product. Three Cheers for Harmony and there support!!!



Glad they resolved your problem (although, not glad t hear that it was a defective hardware piece). Incidentally, just so you know, if I'm doing my math right, a 30,000 ms Power On Delay should take, well, 30 seconds to power the thing on. That might be something to look at adjusting when you get it back.


--Mav


----------



## hmcbean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverickster2* /forum/post/13111070
> 
> 
> Glad they resolved your problem (although, not glad t hear that it was a defective hardware piece). Incidentally, just so you know, if I'm doing my math right, a 30,000 ms Power On Delay should take, well, 30 seconds to power the thing on. That might be something to look at adjusting when you get it back.
> 
> 
> --Mav



Thanks, i will try adjusting it to see if that helps. Tech support also recommended that i turn off the "Show Activity Screen" in the Display settings under Remote Settings.


----------



## hmcbean

I have tried just about everything and have not been able to get my Harmony 890 to turn off my DLA-RS1. I have adjusted delays and speed and added two "Off" commands, but nothing seems to work.


Tonight i tried turning the projector off with the HDMI cable disconnected and it worked. It appears that the Projector must busy trying to break the handshake between the Devices and is not able to receive the two off commands.


Is there a way to change the order in which the devices are turned off? I am thinking that if i turn off the Projector first before it receives the break of the handshake through the HDMI, it will turn off. Any suggestions?


----------



## YellowLight

(Moved this from the 880 thread...)


Has anyone managed to get the 880 to properly control volume on a Denon 3808? I've tried all the inter-key delay settings (0, 100, 200 ms) but no go. If I push say volume up four times both the stock remote and the DirecTV one change the volume instantly by 2dB (0.5 per click). But the 880 spaces them out by roughly a second, causing the volume to change by 0.5dB per second.


On the flip side, if I hold either up or down the volume changes by 10dB before I can even react, like after an initial delay of a second it moves that much in half a second or less. The burst rate is almost twice that of the stock.


This driving me nuts!


Oh, and the dialog where the delays are changed for the AVR had a small box that says to click "help" for more info on the values. But there is no "help" icon or clickable text. I tried clicking the help button on the remote, but that does nothing while attached.


I tried learning the stock Vol+/Vol- and using that instead, no difference. It also makes no difference if I use an activity or the device control for the AVR. I'm at my wits' end!


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *YellowLight* /forum/post/13268186
> 
> 
> (Moved this from the 880 thread...)
> 
> 
> Has anyone managed to get the 880 to properly control volume on a Denon 3808? I've tried all the inter-key delay settings (0, 100, 200 ms) but no go. If I push say volume up four times both the stock remote and the DirecTV one change the volume instantly by 2dB (0.5 per click). But the 880 spaces them out by roughly a second, causing the volume to change by 0.5dB per second.
> 
> 
> On the flip side, if I hold either up or down the volume changes by 10dB before I can even react, like after an initial delay of a second it moves that much in half a second or less. The burst rate is almost twice that of the stock.
> 
> 
> This driving me nuts!
> 
> 
> Oh, and the dialog where the delays are changed for the AVR had a small box that says to click "help" for more info on the values. But there is no "help" icon or clickable text. I tried clicking the help button on the remote, but that does nothing while attached.
> 
> 
> I tried learning the stock Vol+/Vol- and using that instead, no difference. It also makes no difference if I use an activity or the device control for the AVR. I'm at my wits' end!



This is from the first post.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/6805848
> 
> 
> ...*Click on the Device's "Troubleshoot"
> 
> - Select "Show me more problems"
> 
> - Select "Device doesn't appear to receive every command correctly."
> 
> - Select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."*
> 
> 
> The default number of repeats is 3. Lower the repeat speed and see if the remote still responds. If it doesn't, increase the number of repeats until the device still responds. In my experience, most devices will respond with 2 or more repeats and devices like Tivos will respond with 1 repeat.



When you hold it down and it goes to fast, it sounds like your number of repeats is too high. Lower the repeats until it stops responding and then go back up one. Test multiple keys like the power on and off as well as the volume.


When you have the repeats set, set the inter-key and inter-device delays. Try them both at zero first and then adjust up by 100ms if needed.


----------



## YellowLight




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *girdnerg* /forum/post/13274442
> 
> 
> When you have the repeats set, set the inter-key and inter-device delays. Try them both at zero first and then adjust up by 100ms if needed.



Ahh, I read the first page several times yet somehow failed to notice the repeat setting. Setting it to zero makes the volume move more normally. Even with the inter-key and inter-device delays set to 0 it still doesn't seem to want to send commands at slightly faster than once per second though. Maybe it's two per second.


But it's better! Thanks!


----------



## b_scott

i have a 670. i have it set up to switch to "TV" on my Sony HTIB receiver, HDMI input on my Sony 27" HD CRT, and turn on my Xbox 360 - as "Play Xbox 360". However, for the most part it'll switch correctly, the 360's green light will turn on, then it'll turn back off. Like the HDMI couldn't tell it was connected so it just turns it off. I don't know if this is a delay problem or not - as far as i know i have all devices set at 0ms. Anyone else ever have this problem? always ends up with my having to hit "Power" to turn on my 360. thanks!


----------



## crOwcaine

I have the Harmony One and I am getting quite a delay with the SA 8300HD PVR. I spoke to the tech guy at Logitech and after changing repeat numbers and what not, no luck. I have the power setting at 3000ms and the rest at 0, is there anything else I can do?


----------



## jeffcub

Has anyone listed all devices (tvs, sat boxes and audio receivers) and their delays for the harmony? It would be great if a list existed so we don't have to experiment for days setting the delays correctly


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeffcub* /forum/post/13344155
> 
> 
> Has anyone listed all devices (tvs, sat boxes and audio receivers) and their delays for the harmony? It would be great if a list existed so we don't have to experiment for days setting the delays correctly



I have everything set to 0ms except for the power on delays.


----------



## tlniec

Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere, but...


I have a Harmony 550, and I've been really pleased with it thus far. In fact, there is really only one nagging issue I've been having with it. It fails to turn my Samsung DTB-H260F ATSC tuner on/off about half the time. I often end up having to walk to the room that contains my rack, point the remote right at the box, and hit "HELP." I then proceed until it asks whether the DTB-H260F is on/off (depending on whether I'm powering up or down), answer "NO," and occasionally it still doesn't turn the box on/off (but after answering "NO" a second time, it works).


Sooooo... any suggestions? I haven't had any other problems with devices, in either device mode or activity mode. The DTB-H260F responds beautifully to all other commands, too. Just not power toggles.


As I mentioned above, I do have my equipment rack in a different room than my display. I use an IR extender (HotLink Pro) with the receiving eye hidden behind my front-right speaker grille, and dedicated emitters stuck onto all the equipment in my rack. I don't think this is a factor because, as I said, all other devices work fine and the DTB-H260F itself responds well to all commands but power toggles.


Thanks!


----------



## ZombieTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlniec* /forum/post/13361800
> 
> 
> Apologies if this has been answered elsewhere, but...
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 550, and I've been really pleased with it thus far. In fact, there is really only one nagging issue I've been having with it. It fails to turn my Samsung DTB-H260F ATSC tuner on/off about half the time. I often end up having to walk to the room that contains my rack, point the remote right at the box, and hit "HELP." I then proceed until it asks whether the DTB-H260F is on/off (depending on whether I'm powering up or down), answer "NO," and occasionally it still doesn't turn the box on/off (but after answering "NO" a second time, it works).
> 
> 
> Sooooo... any suggestions? I haven't had any other problems with devices, in either device mode or activity mode. The DTB-H260F responds beautifully to all other commands, too. Just not power toggles.
> 
> 
> As I mentioned above, I do have my equipment rack in a different room than my display. I use an IR extender (HotLink Pro) with the receiving eye hidden behind my front-right speaker grille, and dedicated emitters stuck onto all the equipment in my rack. I don't think this is a factor because, as I said, all other devices work fine and the DTB-H260F itself responds well to all commands but power toggles.
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Just guessing here. Some components go into an ignore mode when they are bombarded with IR. The Hotlink sends any IR it picks up to all of its bugs(emitters). If your STB is being "hit" with a bunch of unknown commands it may ignore any IR it sees including the commands specific to that STB. By the time you go through the help menu it may reset and resume normal function. To test the theory try waiting 30-60 seconds and then use the help guide in the room where the eye is. If it works consistantly that way you could either try to get the STB to be first in line to shut down or increase the delay time for the power off to be sent to the STB (can't remember if this is possible).



Kevin


----------



## b_scott




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13282432
> 
> 
> i have a 670. i have it set up to switch to "TV" on my Sony HTIB receiver, HDMI input on my Sony 27" HD CRT, and turn on my Xbox 360 - as "Play Xbox 360". However, for the most part it'll switch correctly, the 360's green light will turn on, then it'll turn back off. Like the HDMI couldn't tell it was connected so it just turns it off. I don't know if this is a delay problem or not - as far as i know i have all devices set at 0ms. Anyone else ever have this problem? always ends up with my having to hit "Power" to turn on my 360. thanks!



any help on this? also, when i switch back to "watch tv" where it is supposed to turn off the 360, half the time it doesn't do it and i have to go through the menus to search for the Xbox power button.


----------



## Lighting Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *briansemerick* /forum/post/13369374
> 
> 
> any help on this? also, when i switch back to "watch tv" where it is supposed to turn off the 360, half the time it doesn't do it and i have to go through the menus to search for the Xbox power button.



I don't use HDMI so I'm not very knowledgable with it, but there is something called handshaking with it. You probably are encountering there not being enough of a delay between turning compoenents on. You may want to add some time to the 360's power on and or inter device time. I may be wrong here, so someone else can chime in. Hope this helps.


----------



## b_scott

thanks, that was my thought too - except it's very inconsistent. usually when i turn on everything from an off position, it works fine. but when switching from one to the other, the 360 won't stay on. you'd think there would be less time in switching than a cold "off" - but i don't know. either way, you'd think it'd either always or never work. hmmm...


----------



## tlniec




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ZombieTheater* /forum/post/13362793
> 
> 
> Just guessing here. Some components go into an ignore mode when they are bombarded with IR. The Hotlink sends any IR it picks up to all of its bugs(emitters). If your STB is being "hit" with a bunch of unknown commands it may ignore any IR it sees including the commands specific to that STB. By the time you go through the help menu it may reset and resume normal function. To test the theory try waiting 30-60 seconds and then use the help guide in the room where the eye is. If it works consistantly that way you could either try to get the STB to be first in line to shut down or increase the delay time for the power off to be sent to the STB (can't remember if this is possible).
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin



And a good theory at that. I will try moving the DTB up to the front of the power up/down sequence.


As it stands, the DTB is toward the end of my power up/down sequence (after my projector and A/V receiver). I did that because sometimes, it seems, powering up the DTB-H260F before the receiver can cause audio issues.


If I try it and I actually do have audio problems, I'd probably have to move the DTB back to the end of the power sequence. Then my next step should be to start increasing its inter-device delay, correct? Thanks!


----------



## aagha

I'm noticing that the pause key on my Harmony 880 isn't working with my DSM-520. Has anyone else had this problem? Any fix?


----------



## Lighting Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aagha* /forum/post/13386820
> 
> 
> I'm noticing that the pause key on my Harmony 880 isn't working with my DSM-520. Has anyone else had this problem? Any fix?



Make sure it is actually mapped to something in the devices "customize buttons"


----------



## RangersFan

anyone have any settings for Sony SXRD sets? I have a KDS-A2000 set, and it's a tad slow when switching inputs.


----------



## Plumsicle

Hey everybody, there's a delay from when my TV turns on to when I can input commands. Which setting would I adjust so that the change input command comes in after a certain amount of time after the device is powered on? That is, if it's even possible. And if not, does anyone have a good work around for it?


Thanks,

Plums.


----------



## girdnerg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Plumsicle* /forum/post/13548914
> 
> 
> Hey everybody, there's a delay from when my TV turns on to when I can input commands. Which setting would I adjust so that the change input command comes in after a certain amount of time after the device is powered on? That is, if it's even possible. And if not, does anyone have a good work around for it?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Plums.



That's the power-on delay setting. Go to the device > trouble shooting > adjust delays. 1000 ms = 1 second. Count, use a stopwatch, or just increment the setting by a little until it works properly.


My rear projection TV requires this to be set to 15000 ms (15 seconds).


----------



## Plumsicle

Works great. Thanks girdnerg.


Plums.


----------



## mkozlows

Is anyone successfully using the Harmony One with either of:


1. The Tivo Series 3

2. Yamaha RX-V1800


Because if so, please share your timings with me, as no amount of adjustment I've tried can make these things behave properly. Navigating Tivo menus is painfully slow, and individual button presses on the volume of the receiver will keep registering second after excruciating second after I've finished pressing them (but holding it down works fine).


Yes, I've read this thread, and tried adjusting all the relevant delays; still not close to OEM, which is why I'm asking for help.


----------



## chilicoopermark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mkozlows* /forum/post/13642211
> 
> 
> Is anyone successfully using the Harmony One with either of:
> 
> 
> 1. The Tivo Series 3
> 
> 2. Yamaha RX-V1800
> 
> 
> Because if so, please share your timings with me, as no amount of adjustment I've tried can make these things behave properly. Navigating Tivo menus is painfully slow, and individual button presses on the volume of the receiver will keep registering second after excruciating second after I've finished pressing them (but holding it down works fine).
> 
> 
> Yes, I've read this thread, and tried adjusting all the relevant delays; still not close to OEM, which is why I'm asking for help.



I am using these delays for the Tivo Series 3 with my Harmony 890, and they are working well: Power On: 1000, Inter-Key: 0, Inter-Device: 100, Number of Repeats: 2.


Interestingly, when I previously set the Number of Repeats to 0, the Tivo was actually repeating my commands, as if I had a high Number of Repeats. When I increased the Number of Repeats to 2, it stopped repeating!


----------



## awestbro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12008276
> 
> 
> - This is what I am using for my 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> 
> Repeats: 1



I haven't tried these settings yet because the 3808ci that I'm trying to fix isn't mine, so I don't have access to it, But the problem that I'm facing is that it won't switch inputs/sources on the receiver when I try and change activities, Does that sound like a delay problem that this will fix?


----------



## Raymond Leggs

Your lucky I have to beat my remote for my DVDP I use foy my 2 channel audio rig against something for it to work sometimes. Thats just an excuse I can make for picking up 2 universal remotes!







but it won't be the harmony that will eat into my audio budget.


----------



## Spiderr

Based on tokerblue's input I'm using these setting in my Denon 3808ci;


Power On Delay: 1600 ms

Inter-key Delay: 0 ms

Input Delay: 200 ms

Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms

Repeats: 1


and everything works great except the volume. The volume keeps changing too fast even when just tapping the remote. This happens inconsistently meaning sometimes it jumps .5 db and other times 10db so I'm not sure which delay to focus on changing. I searched through many of the threats regarding both the Denon and harmony but could not find any comments on a simular problem. This leads me to belief it has something to do with these new settings but everything else works so much better, any ideas which setting to focus on?


----------



## JThiessen

I have an 880, about 2 years old now. Over the last 3-4 months the volume control has continually gotten slower and slower. Now it takes about 5 seconds of constant pressing to get it to work. The battery indicator reads full charge (but the battery has never been changed). Any suggestions other than contacting Logitech?


On Edit: after researching the Logitech forums, it seems that the 18 month time frame is getting to be normal for the Volume and Channel buttons to fail. Some have had marginal success by taking the remote apart and cleaning the contact points. Others have actually put down drops of glue and/or other items as fixes. Throwaway electronics.......................


----------



## stulaloyd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/14078311
> 
> 
> Based on tokerblue's input I'm using these setting in my Denon 3808ci;
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Repeats: 1
> 
> 
> and everything works great except the volume. The volume keeps changing too fast even when just tapping the remote. This happens inconsistently meaning sometimes it jumps .5 db and other times 10db so I'm not sure which delay to focus on changing. I searched through many of the threats regarding both the Denon and harmony but could not find any comments on a simular problem. This leads me to belief it has something to do with these new settings but everything else works so much better, any ideas which setting to focus on?



I have exactly the same problem with my 890 and 3808ci. Have forever (since I got the 3808ci) and tried to fix through support (both logitech and Denon) but to no avail so I got "used to it". Sucks but I've got to deal, right?


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tokerblue* /forum/post/12008276
> 
> 
> - This is what I am using for my 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> 
> Repeats: 1





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Spiderr* /forum/post/14078311
> 
> 
> Based on tokerblue's input I'm using these setting in my Denon 3808ci;
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Repeats: 1
> 
> 
> and everything works great except the volume. The volume keeps changing too fast even when just tapping the remote. This happens inconsistently meaning sometimes it jumps .5 db and other times 10db so I'm not sure which delay to focus on changing. I searched through many of the threats regarding both the Denon and harmony but could not find any comments on a simular problem. This leads me to belief it has something to do with these new settings but everything else works so much better, any ideas which setting to focus on?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stulaloyd* /forum/post/14691802
> 
> 
> I have exactly the same problem with my 890 and 3808ci. Have forever (since I got the 3808ci) and tried to fix through support (both logitech and Denon) but to no avail so I got "used to it". Sucks but I've got to deal, right?



I'm not at my H-1 computer, but later this weekend I'll check my 3808ci settings for comparison and post them here.


HH


----------



## HuskerHarley




> Quote:
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by tokerblue
> 
> - This is what I am using for my 3808ci.
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> 
> Repeats: 1
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Spiderr
> 
> Based on tokerblue's input I'm using these setting in my Denon 3808ci;
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 1600 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 200 ms
> 
> Repeats: 1
> 
> 
> and everything works great except the volume. The volume keeps changing too fast even when just tapping the remote. This happens inconsistently meaning sometimes it jumps .5 db and other times 10db so I'm not sure which delay to focus on changing. I searched through many of the threats regarding both the Denon and harmony but could not find any comments on a simular problem. This leads me to belief it has something to do with these new settings but everything else works so much better, any ideas which setting to focus on?
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by stulaloyd
> 
> I have exactly the same problem with my 890 and 3808ci. Have forever (since I got the 3808ci) and tried to fix through support (both logitech and Denon) but to no avail so I got "used to it". Sucks but I've got to deal, right?



Sorry about the,,,'DELAY'...










My 3808ci, H-1 settings:


Power On Delay: 0 ms

Inter-key Delay: 100 ms

Input Delay: 100 ms

Inter-Device Delay: 100 ms

Repeats: 0


My volume works just fine.


HH


----------



## showdoc

have the 880 and it never seemed "responsive" enough when controlling my system - especially when changing the "surround style" (ie, stereo, arena, 3-channel, cathedral, pro-logic etc.)


even with timing settings at "0" - there was always what seemed like "too long" of a delay between actions...


BUT - last week added a different dvd player to the system, and when i went online (hadn't been there in months) it updated the 880 system software


NOW - the timings/response seem to have improved GREATLY!!!


before at times i'd manually swap between stereo and pro-logic, which was 9 keypresses cycling through it's modes, i'd finish and then wait for 4-5 seconds as my receiver caught up to the final pro-logic mode


NOW - after the "system update" the delay when i finish is "maybe" 1 second or LESS...


i was having the SAME delays with ACTIVITY STARTUP - i would "watch TV" and then have to sit and wait 6-8 seconds till the 880 finished doing it's thing


NOW - i have access to controls within a couple seconds


so - if it's been awhile since you've "updated" your remote, log in with it and let it get a "system update" - you'll see a lot of improvement!


----------



## NYC Guy

I have the Harmony One and when selecting favorites the three digit channel numbers are appearing on my Motorola 3416 DVR in slow motion, one at a time. However it I press the channel up or down button it changes instantly. Any suggestions to fix this?


----------



## 61016216

Hi,


I have the Harmony ONE and a Sony 46" X3100 / XBR4 (depending on which country you happen to be in). I have my favourite channels set up on the remote, but when I switch channels by pressing the channel on the touchscreen, the TV takes a painfully l-o-n-g time to process the change - i.e. one digit at a time, then pause before the channel actually changes. Does anyone know how to program the remote to avoid this problem? (the tv itself is slow to channel change at the best of times, but this remote makes it even worse)


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *61016216* /forum/post/14977103
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have the Harmony ONE and a Sony 46" X3100 / XBR4 (depending on which country you happen to be in). I have my favourite channels set up on the remote, but when I switch channels by pressing the channel on the touchscreen, the TV takes a painfully l-o-n-g time to process the change - i.e. one digit at a time, then pause before the channel actually changes. Does anyone know how to program the remote to avoid this problem? (the tv itself is slow to channel change at the best of times, but this remote makes it even worse)



I was suffering from the same problem with my favorites on the Harmony One remote. The issue was how the One was sending the signal to the cable box and not my TV. I spoke to Harmony's tech support tonight and they adjusted the internal settings for my remote on their end, I updated the remote doing a sync and the time for channels when pressing on my favorites increased drastically!


----------



## 61016216




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NYC Guy* /forum/post/14977249
> 
> 
> I was suffering from the same problem with my favorites on the Harmony One remote. The issue was how the One was sending the signal to the cable box and not my TV. I spoke to Harmony's tech support tonight and they adjusted the internal settings for my remote on their end, I updated the remote doing a sync and the time for channels when pressing on my favorites increased drastically!



thx for the reply. Unfort. I don't have a cable box to blame it on - the signal goes straight to the TV to change channels. WIll fiddle around some more with settings and see if I can fix it (without making things worse..)


cheers,


----------



## NYC Guy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *61016216* /forum/post/14994459
> 
> 
> thx for the reply. Unfort. I don't have a cable box to blame it on - the signal goes straight to the TV to change channels. WIll fiddle around some more with settings and see if I can fix it (without making things worse..)
> 
> 
> cheers,



Save yourself some work as it is a fairly fast call and their tech support people are extremely knowledgeable and their call centers are either in the US or Canada. They access your setup on their end, will adjust the settings for your issue and all you have to do is sync your ONE on your computer. They then wait to see if the problem is fixed when you test the remote on your TV.


----------



## 61016216

fair enough - will give it a go. thx!


----------



## Tarxan

Firstly thanks to those that helped me with my other two questions.


Now...

(1) If I use my remote at two locations, can I cretae a new account with new Devices and Activities for the second Account? Will updating the remote with the new Devices and Activities overwrite and replace my current activities? Can I reverse that process as needed?


(2) When I set up a device the device screen displays a number of Function Icons that in some cases scroll over many screens. Can I delete and/or rearrange those Funtion Icons into a more usable order?


(3) I feel foolish for asking this because the answer is probably so simple that I'm overlooking it. Can I set up an Activity with just one Device (say Satellite Box) and choose a channel without turning any other devices on? When I try to enter a new Activity and choose watch TV it automatically selects my Plasma too and I don't want this as part of the Activity. How do I get around that?


Thanks again

Tarxan


----------



## Tarxan

Sorry but I forgot this one.

If I started an Activity with three Devices (say to record a TV show on HDD), how can a automate a function that turns only one of the devices off (Plasma) after I've set it up to record?


Anyone got this one?

Cheers

T


----------



## JThiessen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarxan* /forum/post/15171361
> 
> 
> Firstly thanks to those that helped me with my other two questions.
> 
> 
> Now...
> 
> (1) If I use my remote at two locations, can I cretae a new account with new Devices and Activities for the second Account? Will updating the remote with the new Devices and Activities overwrite and replace my current activities? Can I reverse that process as needed?
> 
> 
> (2) When I set up a device the device screen displays a number of Function Icons that in some cases scroll over many screens. Can I delete and/or rearrange those Funtion Icons into a more usable order?
> 
> 
> (3) I feel foolish for asking this because the answer is probably so simple that I'm overlooking it. Can I set up an Activity with just one Device (say Satellite Box) and choose a channel without turning any other devices on? When I try to enter a new Activity and choose watch TV it automatically selects my Plasma too and I don't want this as part of the Activity. How do I get around that?
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Tarxan



1) Dont know

2) Yes, you can set up your own function list. I haven't mastered this yet, but you can do it.

3) You can set up your own non standard activity, say "watch dodo" and have it turn on whatever you want. EIther that, or go back and modify the activity after you create it. Should be able to delete whatever activities you dont want.


----------



## JThiessen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarxan* /forum/post/15171421
> 
> 
> Sorry but I forgot this one.
> 
> If I started an Activity with three Devices (say to record a TV show on HDD), how can a automate a function that turns only one of the devices off (Plasma) after I've set it up to record?
> 
> 
> Anyone got this one?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> T



If you go in and modify the activity, you can set it up to have "exit" commands, such as "mute", power off, etc.

So I have "watch DVR" and "watch TV" set up. When I want to set up a recoding, I press watch DVR, do my thing, then press Watch TV, and the DVR goes off.


----------



## 1AVFAN

Thanks tons for posting this sticky...it helped alot, did a few changes today and wow what a difference!!!


----------



## phdeane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tarxan* /forum/post/15171361
> 
> 
> Now...
> 
> (1) If I use my remote at two locations, can I cretae a new account with new Devices and Activities for the second Account? Will updating the remote with the new Devices and Activities overwrite and replace my current activities? Can I reverse that process as needed?



Tarxan - first of all, there is a better thread to post your general 880 questions, located here .


That being said, let me try to help with your first question. If believe that if you create a second account for the same remote you will overwrite your data - not a good solution.


I use my 890 (same as 880 but RF and IR) in two rooms. For sake of explanation, assume that room 1 is a living room and room 2 is a bedroom. First, all you have to do is add all the devices you have in both rooms. Next, create separate activities for each room and name the activities in a way that you identify which activity is for which room (e.g. "BR - Watch DVD", where BR stands for bedroom).


One note of caution: If you do not properly shut down your devices, doing the above will confuse the 880 with the on / off status of your devices between rooms. Therefore, make sure you shut down all your devices in the room you are leaving (assume room 1) - using the 880, of course. If you don't shut down everything with the 880, then when you go into the other room (assume room 2) and select an activity, the remote will assume it is shutting down the devices that are still on in room 1. Of course, it won't be able to, and when you return to room 1 and select an activity the 880 will be confused and possibly send the wrong commands (on or off depending on the devices included in the activity), thus messing up your system. By the way, if this happens, simply use the "HELP" button to restore everything back.


I hope this makes sense.


----------



## remotecontro

Hi,

You can know more information on remote controlled in www(dot)flyinghippy(dot)co(dot)uk.


----------



## citrus

After a few days with the Harmony 880, I find that the "slowdown" isn't any different when using Comcast's remote. Also so something last night that indicated it may be the DVR as after pressing a button to channel on the Harmony, I saw a led flash on the DVR that I believe indicated the DVR acknowledged something, BUT no channel change. the mute button is definitely slower in sending the signal but seem to be quicker when I press down at an angle.......


----------



## FlawlessEdge

Has anyone figured out a way to speed up key presses with a Motorola 6416? It's the only device that seems to be sluggish when pressing buttons, not super annoying but it's not like the original remote.


I've adjusted my timings to 0 for inter-key and 100ms for inter-device. I also just tried option 4 for "how your remote changes channels" ... so we'll see if that makes a difference.


----------



## JTik

It is a shame that the database of devices don't have more accurate default delays for devices. Most of my numbers had to be drastically changed. I realize that they need to error on the side of caution but they aren't even in the ballpark with the default values.


----------



## Beaker1024

1) Has anyone put together a user database of delay timings (and other settings, repeats, etc..) organized by device yet?


2) Has the xbr4 TV tuner (well harmony One remote) favorites channel changing being slow been solved yet? Last I read it was left at "call tech support".


----------



## HEELSFINL4

I just purchased a harmony One and am similar problems with my Favorites. I have them loded onto the remote but when I attempt to get to a channel that has more than one digit, it takes so long for the second digit to show up and it just goes to whatever channel the first digit was. I have a Direct tv hd-dvr and most of my channels are three digits. I have called tech support twice and they changed the inter-key delay down to 0 ms, and then back u to the default value (100 ms). Nothing has worked so far. Does anyone have a solution for this? Thanks in advance


----------



## snappjay

Good evening everyone. Long time reader, first time poster... hopefully you wizards of all things AV can help me out...


I believe I may have received a defective Harmony 880 remote control. The following are the problems I have been experiencing since getting the remote on the 25th of December.


- The top "Activities" button does absolutely nothing until you push the button 20 or 30 times. I have tried quick presses as well as long, second long presses.

- The top "Help" button does nothing at all until something else is pressed... for example: Push "Watch TV", wait for things to come on and for the "keep pointed toward system" message to disappear. Try hitting help and nothing happens. You MUST hit another button for help, activities, or even the off button to work...

- Only about 25% of the time does the "Watch TV" activity turn on my receiver, TV, and PVR. Most of the time it only turns on one or two, but hardly ever all three.

- Once everything is finally on, the number pad (0-9) does nothing (set to control PVR) until about 30 button presses. When the controller goes into "sleep mode", you have to start pressing random buttons on the number pad to get any sort of response.


Other, smaller problems have been detected, such as the remote being unable to learn many IR commands. Only about 10% of the time does it actually succeed. I have tried different distances, longer/shorter button presses, etc.


The following are the troubleshooting I have done since opening my gift.


- Updated the software and firmware 2 or 3 times just to make sure.

- Turned down/up ms power delay (from 100 ms to 4000+ ms on all devices, including "default")

- Checked Logitech forums

- Checked AVG forums, obviously







.


This is my equipment:

TV - Philips 42PF7220A/37B

PVR - Dish Network Dish DVR-625

DVD- Onkyo DV-SP404

Receiver - Onkyo TX-SR605


Thank you very much for any help you may be able to give me. I asked for this remote specifically due to all the great reviews I have read and anticipate getting the remote working fully.


----------



## JBaumgart

snappjay, first off did you go through the online set-up procedure to add your devices and create your activities?


----------



## snappjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/15401047
> 
> 
> snappjay, first off did you go through the online set-up procedure to add your devices and create your activities?



WOW you guys are fast. Thanks so much!


Short answer, yes I believe I did.


Long answer, I unpacked everything, charged the remote in the stand for 4-5 hours. I went to logitech.com/support to get the latest software (7.5.0). I added all my devices, and auto-set up my Watch TV, Watch DVD, Listen to Radio, and Listen to CD (using DVD player).


----------



## ZombieTheater

Sounds like a defective unit, I would exchange it!


----------



## JBaumgart

Before exchanging it, just to make sure, try calling Harmony support and have them take a look at your setup. If your remote is not defective they will diagnose and get you running in short order.


----------



## snappjay

I should add some more info..


The OEM motes work dandy. Nothing is obstructing the IR. I am sitting about 7 ft back from the system.


The best way I have learned to turn off the system with the new remote is to manually program "Add Sequence" and input everything manually.... and no one should have to do that....


Also, when pressing the "Listen to Radio" activity, it turns off everything else but the AVR, which is good, but it doesn't change the function... for example, if I was watching the Dish, it will keep it on "CBL" and not change to "Tuner" like it's supposed to... I turn everything off, try it again, and sure enough, it does what it's supposed to do and start in "Tuner" mode.


Being a IT workstation support tech by trade, I feel as if this is pointing toward hardware failure.


----------



## snappjay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBaumgart* /forum/post/15401175
> 
> 
> Before exchanging it, just to make sure, try calling Harmony support and have them take a look at your setup. If your remote is not defective they will diagnose and get you running in short order.



E-mailed so far. I expect to hear from them shortly.


Thank you all so far for your assistance. This was the "big" present from my wife this year. She feels terrible about it not working


----------



## ZombieTheater




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *snappjay* /forum/post/15401236
> 
> 
> E-mailed so far. I expect to hear from them shortly.
> 
> 
> Thank you all so far for your assistance. This was the "big" present from my wife this year. She feels terrible about it not working




Once its fixed she'll be happy that your *so* happy


----------



## MaximAvs

I got one for my wife in early Dec when they were on sale on Amazon, and she loves it!! Once I added her favorite Comcast buttons to the custom menu, she now prefers the Harmony 880!!


----------



## osgcn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlawlessEdge* /forum/post/15299089
> 
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to speed up key presses with a Motorola 6416? It's the only device that seems to be sluggish when pressing buttons, not super annoying but it's not like the original remote.
> 
> 
> I've adjusted my timings to 0 for inter-key and 100ms for inter-device. I also just tried option 4 for "how your remote changes channels" ... so we'll see if that makes a difference.



I second this question--it's about to drive me nuts!


----------



## DWavs

Bought a 670 and all my response times are great except when I switch activities. For example, switching from the DVD player to the TV. I have about a 5 second delay before anything works. Once the delay is done, there is absolutely no more delay when I stay on the source I switched to.


Is this worth messing with or is that normal?


----------



## carbon summit

I'm not sure if slow response is the right description. Everything in m HT setup work great with my remote except the Dish Network DVR 625. I say not really slow response because it isn't like I push the button and wait and something happens. Nothing happens on normal button pushs but if I press and hold the button it works. Its all the buttons for the 625, not just certain functions.


I've played with the inter key and inter device settings but nothing seems to make a difference.


Any Dish Network users having this problem? I just switched from the 880 and it doesn't have the problem.


----------



## FlawlessEdge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *osgcn* /forum/post/15436038
> 
> 
> I second this question--it's about to drive me nuts!



I third this question....


----------



## britbill

I've had the Harmony one about a month now and absolutely love it. Started out with the 550 but after a day of having to press the glow button and reading about the Harmony one I switched to the One. I Made my first call to techs today as the only issue I had was not being able to setup discrete power commands for the satellite. They did their magic and now everything is Grandma and toddler proof!










I have all the delays set to 0 except for the power delays for the TV and DVD which are set to 3000 to allow for the input check/change and the Open tray command.


The Favorite channel logos display automatically when I'm watching TV. All device buttons are set to defaults. Only have one page of additional buttons that show up automatically for each activity (besides TV). They all include Power toggle for that main device, Change TV input and Change Surround sound preset plus any missing commands from the standard buttons that made more sense to be at the top.


Please share your littel preferences/tips...I only found out about discreet commands by reading a post!


Toshiba TV - *72HM196*

Bell HD Satellite - *6100*

OPPO DVD - *983H*

Pioneer receiver - *SX-316-S*

Sony VCR - *SLV-N750*
*Kodak Easyshare HDTV Dock*
_Vornado Touchstone 500 Heater - Broken_
*PS3 and PS3IR-PRO on its way







*


----------



## britbill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *carbon summit* /forum/post/15582516
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if slow response is the right description. Everything in m HT setup work great with my remote except the Dish Network DVR 625. I say not really slow response because it isn't like I push the button and wait and something happens. Nothing happens on normal button pushs but if I press and hold the button it works. Its all the buttons for the 625, not just certain functions.
> 
> 
> I've played with the inter key and inter device settings but nothing seems to make a difference.
> 
> 
> Any Dish Network users having this problem? I just switched from the 880 and it doesn't have the problem.



I had the same issue with my Harmony One and Bell 6100 receiver. Changing the setting to 5 for the following should fix it.


Devices > Troubleshoot > Satellite responds to some commands either too many times or only occasionally.


After I did this I was able to change my delays to 0 and now it's even quicker than the original remote.


----------



## sofakng

I've just purchased a Harmony 890 and so far I'm a little disappointed with the IR speed.


For example, on my factory Dish Network remote control I can hit the up arrow in rapid succession and the DVR responds very quickly to every button press. However, on my 890 it's very slow and takes a long time before the remote finishes sending my commands.


I've turned down the Inter-Key Delay to 0ms and I've tried changing the Repeats between 0 and 4 without much luck.


However, my cheap URC RF-20 remote control responds very quickly to rapid key presses.


How can I get my 890 to send the commands faster? I can see the little "beam" signal on my remote still lit even if I let go of the button so it seems like the remote isn't sending the commands fast enough, or something.


----------



## Brandito




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofakng* /forum/post/15987199
> 
> 
> I've just purchased a Harmony 890 and so far I'm a little disappointed with the IR speed.
> 
> 
> For example, on my factory Dish Network remote control I can hit the up arrow in rapid succession and the DVR responds very quickly to every button press. However, on my 890 it's very slow and takes a long time before the remote finishes sending my commands.
> 
> 
> I've turned down the Inter-Key Delay to 0ms and I've tried changing the Repeats between 0 and 4 without much luck.
> 
> 
> However, my cheap URC RF-20 remote control responds very quickly to rapid key presses.
> 
> 
> How can I get my 890 to send the commands faster? I can see the little "beam" signal on my remote still lit even if I let go of the button so it seems like the remote isn't sending the commands fast enough, or something.



it's basically a hardware limitation. my H1 is the same way on my dtv box. the stock remote is just faster.


i guess they can't excel in every category.


was hoping a future firmware update might improve things, but it seems unlikely if it's this way on the 890 as well.


----------



## farley2k

That is good to know


----------



## HuskerHarley

You post too much>>>










farley2k

Join Date: Nov 2003

Posts: 4


HH


----------



## Chairface1

I apologize if this has been covered before, but are any of you using a Harmony with the Samsung 950 LCDs? I have a 46a950, and I'd like to have the TV respond quicker to the remote. When I try to start an activity with everything off, it seems to take forever to have the TV come on and switch inputs. However, switching inputs once the TV is on seems to work well.


I've tried reducing the "warm-up" time for the TV in the Device options. The default is 13000ms. The problem is that when I set the number too low, the TV won't get the command to switch inputs once it's on. Has anyone found that "ideal" delay time for this LCD?


Thanks.


----------



## mva5580

Picked up an 890 for a good price today, but I have to say so far I'm a bit baffled as to how this remote responds slower than the Xbox 360 Harmony. I downloaded the firmware update, lowered the delay times in the settings, and the 890 is noticeably slower at times than the 360 remote, and also seems to have difficulty "waking" from the state it goes into after the time has elapsed that you set for the glow timer. It's a cool remote and all but so far I'm pretty amazed that a 99.99 MSRP remote works much smoother than a 349.99 MSRP remote.


Any suggestions?


----------



## sbtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chairface1* /forum/post/16466046
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has been covered before, but are any of you using a Harmony with the Samsung 950 LCDs? I have a 46a950, and I'd like to have the TV respond quicker to the remote. When I try to start an activity with everything off, it seems to take forever to have the TV come on and switch inputs. However, switching inputs once the TV is on seems to work well.
> 
> 
> I've tried reducing the "warm-up" time for the TV in the Device options. The default is 13000ms. The problem is that when I set the number too low, the TV won't get the command to switch inputs once it's on. Has anyone found that "ideal" delay time for this LCD?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have the same question as Chairface1 but with the Samsung UN55B6000. I can't seem to get the Harmony to switch inputs on the Samsung TV when I start an activity with everything off. Once the TV is on and I switch activities, the inputs switch correctly.


----------



## dmede13

Hi, there. I'm hoping somebody might have some suggestions for the *opposite* problem that I am having with my new Harmony 890 remote. I'm using the remote to control my FIOS cable box/DVR, which is a Motorola QIP6416-2. The box is in a different room than the tv, and I am using RF to control it.


The problem is that the buttons are *too* sensitive. If I press channel up or channel down, it goes up two channels or down two channels. If I try to enter a channel number, channel 570 becomes channell 557700. You can imagine how annoying this gets.


I've tried reducing the repeat to 0 and I've also tried increasing the inter-key delay to 1000ms, but neither has fixed the problem. Any other suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## irod87

I sure am glad a stumbled across this thread. My 720 has had a delay with my TWC Motorola DVR for the longest. I did some adjusting and I think all is well now


----------



## mariob33

or if anyone has for prior series its my understanding they are very similar.


----------



## sofakng

My Harmony 890 remote doesn't send commands anywhere near as fast as my factory remote.


In fact, if I hit the volume-up several times in a row (quickly), the remote is still sending commands long after I stopped pressing the button. You can also see the little red "radar" signal stay lit on the remote control for a long time.


I've reduced the "time between button presses" from 100 ms to 0 ms and I've reduced the "responding too much" from 2 to 0.


What else can I do?


Will it respond faster if I learn the IR signals from my original remote?


(NOTE: This is happening on pretty much all of my devices and not just my A/V receiver/amplifier)


----------



## FORIAMBILL

I bought a second 890 for a second room. I LOVE my first one. In the second room, everything works great, except for the Directv HR20. before, the directv remote was iffy too. I need to hold the remote at a ~60 degree angle. wouldn't work straight on. The 890 is the same way. I tried using the RF extender and everything is worse. the repeater is directly on the IR.


any ideas?


----------



## spocko

Note that on at least some of the Harmony remotes, the inter-device delay affects the speed of sequences, even sequences that only involve one device.


See this thread for further discussion:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1213638


----------



## Tucdaddy

I'm having trouble with delay when using my H1 as my mce remote in the guide section of WMC. Here is my setup:


Harmony one

This IR receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Contro.../dp/B00224ZDFY 

Sony 46z4100

Sony STR-DG510

W7 64bit media center


I couldn't seem to find a code in the database that works for the IR receiver, so I eventually just used the remote to RAW program it. Everything works as it should, except there is significant delay when using the guide in WMC. The OEM remote works just fine with the guide. My IR receiver lights up when it receives a signal, and I noticed that is it slightly delayed when signals are sent from the H1 when compared to the OEM. I've tried changing the inter key and inter device delays to 0, changing the number of repeats to 0, as well as multiple combinations of the above, including my other components. No luck. I called logitech support, and the guy pushed me up to level 2 support, but no one's available on the weekend. Anyone here have any other suggestions to try?


Edit: I thought I'd update this post for others who may have purchased this remote. Logitech finally returned my call today and the fix was pretty easy. They analyzed my raw signals, and "trimmed" the end of each raw signal I had programmed. Works great now, is much more responsive, and I have no complaints.


----------



## pehgrif

I have a Harmony 880 thats spent the past couple years in a drawer because of the terrible lag. The lag basically makes it unusable with anything with a menu, and makes volume controls a royal pain.


Read every guide I could find (including this one), went through every possible way of fixing it, and nothing would work. I even contacted logitech support who edited some settings the consumer software can't (which to me is an utter disgrace, but thats a whole other story), and what they did actually made the lag at least 10x worse. So into the drawer it went, and it's been there since mid-08.


I'm still using my old pronto tsu-2000 that has absolutely no lag, it's just getting a bit old now. I even have a cheap $20 universal remote that I find much more usable than my Harmony 880, all because of the lag.


----------



## JBaumgart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pehgrif* /forum/post/18201509
> 
> 
> I have a Harmony 880 thats spent the past couple years in a drawer because of the terrible lag. The lag basically makes it unusable with anything with a menu, and makes volume controls a royal pain.
> 
> 
> Read every guide I could find (including this one), went through every possible way of fixing it, and nothing would work. I even contacted logitech support who edited some settings the consumer software can't (which to me is an utter disgrace, but thats a whole other story), and what they did actually made the lag at least 10x worse. So into the drawer it went, and it's been there since mid-08.
> 
> 
> I'm still using my old pronto tsu-2000 that has absolutely no lag, it's just getting a bit old now. I even have a cheap $20 universal remote that I find much more usable than my Harmony 880, all because of the lag.



Sorry to hear. I have 3 Harmony remotes (880, 657 and Harmony 1) in my home and none of them have ever had a lag problem.


----------



## Krackar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HuskerHarley* /forum/post/14708736
> 
> 
> Sorry about the,,,'DELAY'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 3808ci, H-1 settings:
> 
> 
> Power On Delay: 0 ms
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 100 ms
> 
> Input Delay: 100 ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 100 ms
> 
> Repeats: 0
> 
> 
> My volume works just fine.
> 
> 
> HH



Thanks mate! These settings work a treat on my AVR-2310!!!


----------



## djqwik

Can someone help? I have a ROKU NETFLIX HD box and I have tried everything to get the speed of the HARMONY 550 remote to match the speed of the orig roku remote.. when I use the orig remote and press left or right or up or down it works in real time - IE I press it two times it moves 2 times as fast as I press the buttons.. but on the harmony there is a delay.. I have tried changing all the settings as described here and I get it BETTER but still not up to the same speed as the ORIG remote.. any help would be appreciated...


----------



## smail.nathan

hey all,


I've long had a harmony 550 remote, and love it. it controls a 40 inch samsung 1080P LCD, a yamaha audio receiver, and a panasonic dvd/vcr recorder (plus a ps3 for blu-ray. but i don't have the adapter for it yet).


I'm noticing a problem that's been occurring as of late, and didn't when I first got it. When I press different activities, it often times does not switch to the proper input on the tv, and also doesn't switch to the proper input on the yamaha av receiver. This is the case both when it has switch all components on from being off (and then doesn't switch to the proper inputs), and sometimes even when everything is already on, the inputs just need switched.


The question is: how do i go about fixing this? I know you can switch delay times and all that fun tech stuff in the remote's menu, but I have no idea what all that stuff means, and how i properly adjust all those settings (which ones, and by how much).


Anyone have any advice for me? I would appreciate some good step-by-step directions. Forgive me for my stupidity in advance. Yes, I've changed the batteries, that is not the issue. I just don't understand what delays to change, and what I should try changing them too. Thx for the help!


----------



## ajshin27




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tucdaddy* /forum/post/18089354
> 
> 
> I'm having trouble with delay when using my H1 as my mce remote in the guide section of WMC. Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Harmony one
> 
> This IR receiver: http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Contro.../dp/B00224ZDFY
> 
> Sony 46z4100
> 
> Sony STR-DG510
> 
> W7 64bit media center
> 
> 
> I couldn't seem to find a code in the database that works for the IR receiver, so I eventually just used the remote to RAW program it. Everything works as it should, except there is significant delay when using the guide in WMC. The OEM remote works just fine with the guide. My IR receiver lights up when it receives a signal, and I noticed that is it slightly delayed when signals are sent from the H1 when compared to the OEM. I've tried changing the inter key and inter device delays to 0, changing the number of repeats to 0, as well as multiple combinations of the above, including my other components. No luck. I called logitech support, and the guy pushed me up to level 2 support, but no one's available on the weekend. Anyone here have any other suggestions to try?
> 
> 
> Edit: I thought I'd update this post for others who may have purchased this remote. Logitech finally returned my call today and the fix was pretty easy. They analyzed my raw signals, and "trimmed" the end of each raw signal I had programmed. Works great now, is much more responsive, and I have no complaints.



I bought a cheap pc remote (chinavision) as well to be used with my Harmony ONE. The remote is in their database (cvsb-983) but it only works if I teach it raw commands just like your situation. How did you "trim" the raw commands exactly? The button delays when using the Harmony ONE is killing me.


----------



## Smitty2k1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sofakng* /forum/post/17560139
> 
> 
> My Harmony 890 remote doesn't send commands anywhere near as fast as my factory remote.
> 
> 
> In fact, if I hit the volume-up several times in a row (quickly), the remote is still sending commands long after I stopped pressing the button. You can also see the little red "radar" signal stay lit on the remote control for a long time.
> 
> 
> I've reduced the "time between button presses" from 100 ms to 0 ms and I've reduced the "responding too much" from 2 to 0.
> 
> 
> What else can I do?
> 
> 
> Will it respond faster if I learn the IR signals from my original remote?
> 
> 
> (NOTE: This is happening on pretty much all of my devices and not just my A/V receiver/amplifier)



I'm in the same boat and it's frustrating! Especially for my HTPC!


----------



## Stickgs

I have a Harmony One controlling A/V Receiver Onkyo 1007, PIO KRP 600M and Comcast 8300 cable box along with Sony DVD player. Recently, (perhaps since updating Harmony remote), the delay times when switching channels have gotten very long. Is it possible that the Inter-Key/Delay times have defaulted to a longer timeframe? Any suggested settings for my set-up would be appreciated thanks!


Stick


----------



## djqwik

not to change the topic, but because he Harmony remotes work with the internet, if I purchased a new harmony remote (but a different model), can I just connect it to the usb cable and it will download all the settings from the old remote so I dont have to re-program it??


----------



## Stickgs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djqwik* /forum/post/18855002
> 
> 
> not to change the topic, but because he Harmony remotes work with the internet, if I purchased a new harmony remote (but a different model), can I just connect it to the usb cable and it will download all the settings from the old remote so I dont have to re-program it??



In the Logitech software theres a place that asks if you have a new remote....try clicking to see if it gives you the option to transfer setttings....just a thought as I'm not at my home computer to try it myself. good luck


----------



## jcalabria




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djqwik* /forum/post/18855002
> 
> 
> not to change the topic, but because he Harmony remotes work with the internet, if I purchased a new harmony remote (but a different model), can I just connect it to the usb cable and it will download all the settings from the old remote so I dont have to re-program it??



Usually, the basic settings for your devices and activities are transferred if you use go into your existing account and use the Replace Remote function.


What does not always translate over very well are custom button layouts... you may have to redo those. I have use the following replace remote combinations:

880 > One - Devices and activities transferred intact, custom buttons and favorite channels did not. This bothered me because the two remotes have essentially the same capabilities with only going from 8 to 6 custom buttons per page being the difference. This being a very complex setup, it took me days to redo the custom buttons.
520 > 520 - All transferred intact
520 > 550 - All transferred intact
520 > 610 - All transferred intact
550 > 610 - All transferred intact
One > 550 - Devices and activities transferred intact, custom buttons and (obviously) favorite channels did not. I did not actually replace the One with a 550, either... I had Harmony clone my One account and changed the clone over to the 550. It is my "backup" remote for the One, since the 550 can also handle the 11 devices in my main system.


----------



## rhehd

I have an 880 and the roku inter-key delay always seemed to be about 500ms no matter what I set it to (0, 100).


First I went and got rid of all mentions of 500ms from all my devices, changing all inter-device delays to 100ms. Not sure if this helped because in the same troubleshooting step I also clicked the "troubleshooting" button on the top right of the harmony software which told me there's an update available for my roku device. I updated it and it screwed up my roku activity a bit and added a duplicate roku device.


The delays were better now, about 100ms. I deleted the duplicate roku device which was simply named "dvd" and had the activity use my original device. Delays came back.


I deleted both roku devices and readded one. I think this is what fixed it as my delays now seem to be about 100ms. It's not quite as fast as the roku remote, but it's much better than 500ms.


I also updated the remote firmware. "Downloads" button on top right.


HTH


----------



## kaitlyn2004

I've got the Harmony 700 and am frustrated using XBMC


I will for example hold "down" to scroll down a list, but it will continue scrolling after I let go. Keyboard and HP remote have no delay.


Keyboard is RF USB, but the HP remote is ALSO infrared... why doesn't it suffer this lag?


It's quite annoying


----------



## tetpbt

I am having the same problem. Did you ever find a fix, it is driving me crazy. Thanks


----------



## tungngroove2000

here's my setup followed by a question that has me stumped.


Panasonic TCP60ST30


Bell Expressvu 9242 PVR

Apple TV

Sony PS3


Pioneer VSX1021K wired LAN


Harmony 880 Remote


All components are HDMI to the 1021 with one "out" HDMI to the Panasonic Plasma.


When i power on, everything comes on as it should, but the 1021 powers back off within a few seconds. I have tried changing the power on delay settings with the Harmony software. I have changed them higher to 6000 mms and lower to 500 mms. The default setting is 1500mms. I have also changed the repeat numbers as well.


Once i use the "help" button on the remote, the 1021 powers on and switches to the proper input and works/sounds wonderfully.


Can anyone suggest another setting i should try to change to get it to power on and stay on with the Harmony 880?


Any help is much appreciated, love this forum.


Cheers


----------



## BPlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tungngroove2000* /forum/post/21565766
> 
> 
> here's my setup followed by a question that has me stumped.
> 
> 
> Panasonic TCP60ST30
> 
> 
> Bell Expressvu 9242 PVR
> 
> Apple TV
> 
> Sony PS3
> 
> 
> Pioneer VSX1021K wired LAN
> 
> 
> Harmony 880 Remote
> 
> 
> All components are HDMI to the 1021 with one "out" HDMI to the Panasonic Plasma.
> 
> 
> When i power on, everything comes on as it should, but the 1021 powers back off within a few seconds. I have tried changing the power on delay settings with the Harmony software. I have changed them higher to 6000 mms and lower to 500 mms. The default setting is 1500mms. I have also changed the repeat numbers as well.
> 
> 
> Once i use the "help" button on the remote, the 1021 powers on and switches to the proper input and works/sounds wonderfully.
> 
> 
> Can anyone suggest another setting i should try to change to get it to power on and stay on with the Harmony 880?
> 
> 
> Any help is much appreciated, love this forum.
> 
> 
> Cheers



You likely have Viera Link HDMI control turned on in the TV settings (TV not remote). Turn it off and let the Harmony control power on and off of all your devices.


----------



## tungngroove2000

wow. thanks so much, that seems to have fixed it...good thing i shave my head cuz i was pulling out my hair trying to figure this out. much appreciated.


----------



## darthnanu

I just got a 650 - and i have to press a button twice to "get it going" - is this common?


----------



## darthnanu

darthnanu said:


> I just got a 650 - and i have to press a button twice to "get it going" - is this common?


I had a 700 and didn't have that problem.


----------



## Skram0

I have a Harmony One and suffer from massive key delays too. Any fix for this?

Anyone know if Concordance could fix these issues, or does that program use the same remote codes that Logitech's software uses too?

I need faster codes.


EDIT: After reading the first post in this thread, I reprogrammed my remote for my device to only repeat 1 time, and that drastically sped up my commands. I see the signal icon on the remote is on less after I press a button now, as it's only repeating the command one extra time, instead of repeating 3 times. Which technically was transmitting the command 4 times every time I hit a button. I may experiment with a repeat of 0, but at least a 1 repeat has sped up my button commands. Note to self; read first post and experiment.


----------



## jcalabria

Skram0 said:


> I have a Harmony One and suffer from massive key delays too. Any fix for this?
> 
> Anyone know if Concordance could fix these issues, or does that program use the same remote codes that Logitech's software uses too?
> 
> I need faster codes.
> 
> 
> EDIT: After reading the first post in this thread, I reprogrammed my remote for my device to only repeat 1 time, and that drastically sped up my commands. I see the signal icon on the remote is on less after I press a button now, as it's only repeating the command one extra time, instead of repeating 3 times. Which technically was transmitting the command 4 times every time I hit a button. I may experiment with a repeat of 0, but at least a 1 repeat has sped up my button commands. Note to self; read first post and experiment.


In my experience, inter-key delay makes a bigger difference in the sluggishness because it extends the period between commands being sent, including (I believe) between the repeats. The default inter-key delay of 500ms in most devices is extraordinarily high. I automatically change inter-key to 0 and repeats to 2 as a default for all devices I add to my setups and only adjust if something doesn't work properly (rare). I have not had any responsiveness issues with this strategy and only rarely have operational issues that require additional adjustments. I've never had to raise the repeats back up to three... occasionally still need to drop the repeats to 1 when a command registers too many times on a device (most often seen as skipping over items when negotiating a menu or guide). A very few devices have required the inter-key to be raised to 100ms, but nothing any higher.

If you're a perfectionist, you'd ideally keep tweaking all delays and repeats to be as low as possible and still have your devices function properly, but the gains to be had by tweaking that last little bit diminish rapidly. 0-100ms inter-key and 2 repeats typically produce results that work and any additional speed improvements from additional tweaking are likely to be unnoticeable.

FYI... inter-device delay is similar to inter-key, only for when commands to two different devices come back-to-back. This typically only occurs during startup and shut down and during any sequences you may have made. It's not such a big deal otherwise. You typically can lower this a bit, but you won't see any difference during normal in-activity operation.

Power delay settings can be trickier... Logitech defaults tend to be a bit conservative (long) but don't expect to be able to reduce an 11 second power-on delay for a TV to just a few seconds. All of mine have required somewhere between 8.5 and 13 seconds of "warm up" before they'll accept any additional commands after being powered on. Again, the only thing this would really affect is how long your startup sequences take.


----------



## Skram0

jcalabria said:


> In my experience, inter-key delay makes a bigger difference in the sluggishness because it extends the period between commands being sent, including (I believe) between the repeats. The default inter-key delay of 500ms in most devices is extraordinarily high. I automatically change inter-key to 0 and repeats to 2 as a default for all devices I add to my setups and only adjust if something doesn't work properly (rare). I have not had any responsiveness issues with this strategy and only rarely have operational issues that require additional adjustments. I've never had to raise the repeats back up to three... occasionally still need to drop the repeats to 1 when a command registers too many times on a device (most often seen as skipping over items when negotiating a menu or guide). A very few devices have required the inter-key to be raised to 100ms, but nothing any higher.


Thanks for the info. I already have my inter-key delay to 0. I don't mind whatever the inter-device delays are, it's set for 500ms. My TV's power on delay is 10000ms, that's how long it takes until the TV will respond to an input change.

It was just the lag of using the remote with my DirecTV receiver that was annoying. Multiple button presses would stack up in a que. Meanwhile the que would slowly empty while each key press took 1 second or so. One of these days I need to set up my IR repeater and put the outputs right over each device. Then maybe I'll put the repeat to 0.


----------



## julianw

This is great information thanks!


----------



## Quicksilv3r

It's amazing what google finds for me  I've had the Harmony 700 for about 6yrs now and it's always lagging. Sometimes I find I hit a button and it doesn't do anything. I'll have to check out the settings when I get home. Hopefully this old thread does the trick for me


----------



## Marius Socaciu

Hello everybody!

I have bought myself a Logitech Harmony 350 remote controll. I have set my NEI TV using my original remote. My problem is that it changes the programs veeeery slow. If i press the original remote five times channel up, it changes them almost instantly. If i press five times channel up on the harmony, it will take one second between EVERY program changed, so in total 5-6 seconds for the changes to be made. I have read and tried to set about the "device command repeats". It was by default set at 3. I set it to 2, to 1, to 0... But this setting is like non existent. The lag is exactly the same. 

This is exactly what happens if i press the volume buttons, or the number buttons. If i press 114, it will take 3 seconds to dial it in with the harmony. On the original, is an instant input.

If i press on source, the source list is poping on my screen. From the first to the last option, pressing down, will take 10 seconds with my harmony.

I then changed the inter-key delay for my TV to 100, then to 0. Then i have changed inter-device delay to 100 ms. Nothing seems to affect the delay of the Harmony remote, witch remains constant at about one second per click.

Could there be a bug in the software? Or why does this number changes don't affect the way the remote is controlling my tv?


----------



## a_ok2me

I also have the problem with slow response times on multiple devices compared to the original remotes. None of the OP suggestions worked. I had the 880 and 890 Pro and they both don't have this problem on either IR or RF.

Also, I have a problem with the 900 not responding to my TV on the first try, like when I press the volume button. Often the second try works. This is a problem because the remote's activity doesn't always turn off my TV. 50% of the time I have to shut off the TV using help or manually. I suspect maybe ARC or CEC is conflicting with the shut down procedure. As for the slow response time, I have no clue why the original remote is faster.


----------



## John Meno

I'm glad I found this thread. I will try and get my 950 to work at a workable degree. It has been rendered completely useless at this point. I went back to my Ultimate one. Now I understand a bit more but how come they changed the delays on the 950? My old Harmony one, my Harmony Ultimate one, and all the older harmony's I've used in the past would take about 3 seconds for an activity. On my 950 it takes literally over 30 seconds standing there like an idiot pointing it towards my gear. For instance to execute the Watch TV activity it has to turn on Epson PJ, HDMI 2 input, Turn on Outlaw audio, cable TV input, turn on Tivo. Done! How does that take over 30 seconds?!?!


----------



## a_ok2me

John Meno said:


> I'm glad I found this thread. I will try and get my 950 to work at a workable degree. It has been rendered completely useless at this point. I went back to my Ultimate one. Now I understand a bit more but how come they changed the delays on the 950? My old Harmony one, my Harmony Ultimate one, and all the older harmony's I've used in the past would take about 3 seconds for an activity. On my 950 it takes literally over 30 seconds standing there like an idiot pointing it towards my gear. For instance to execute the Watch TV activity it has to turn on Epson PJ, HDMI 2 input, Turn on Outlaw audio, cable TV input, turn on Tivo. Done! How does that take over 30 seconds?!?!


It's annoying. I have a situation where it takes over 2 minutes because the AVR's HDMI control function keeps switching to an unused device and I had to program about 2 minutes of delays in numerous small increments to get everything to work right. This is not entirely the remote's problem but when you program something like a 2 second delay it's more like 2 milliseconds. The delays don't even work right. But the real issue in this thread is the delay between key presses. You can never get it to work as fast as the original remote. It's so much more responsive, quicker and easier to navigate with the original remote.


----------



## John Meno

a_ok2me said:


> It's annoying. I have a situation where it takes over 2 minutes because the AVR's HDMI control function keeps switching to an unused device and I had to program about 2 minutes of delays in numerous small increments to get everything to work right. This is not entirely the remote's problem but when you program something like a 2 second delay it's more like 2 milliseconds. The delays don't even work right. But the real issue in this thread is the delay between key presses. You can never get it to work as fast as the original remote. It's so much more responsive, quicker and easier to navigate with the original remote.


I just don't get how my older remotes worked great and the 950 is so different.


----------



## JBaumgart

I have two Harmony One's and they're both still working just fine.


----------



## stevethebrain

tokerblue said:


> Since this question gets posted a lot, here are two easy fixes to get the Harmony remote to respond more quickly.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "More Options"
> 
> - Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)"*
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 300ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 300ms
> 
> 
> Start by adjusting the Inter-key and Inter-Device delays to 300ms or less. Then test the remote. If it works at 300ms, keep lowering the speed in 100ms increments and see if the device still responds. If it doesn't, increase it back up 100ms. In my experience, I've found that most devices will respond to 100ms and devices like Tivos will take an Inter-key of 0ms.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "Troubleshoot"
> 
> - Select "Show me more problems"
> 
> - Select "Device doesn't appear to receive every command correctly."
> 
> - Select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."*
> 
> 
> The default number of repeats is 3. Lower the repeat speed and see if the remote still responds. If it doesn't, increase the number of repeats until the device still responds. In my experience, most devices will respond with 2 or more repeats and devices like Tivos will respond with 1 repeat.





tokerblue said:


> Since this question gets posted a lot, here are two easy fixes to get the Harmony remote to respond more quickly.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "More Options"
> 
> - Select "Adjust the delays (speed settings)"*
> 
> Inter-key Delay: 300ms
> 
> Inter-Device Delay: 300ms
> 
> 
> Start by adjusting the Inter-key and Inter-Device delays to 300ms or less. Then test the remote. If it works at 300ms, keep lowering the speed in 100ms increments and see if the device still responds. If it doesn't, increase it back up 100ms. In my experience, I've found that most devices will respond to 100ms and devices like Tivos will take an Inter-key of 0ms.
> 
> *Click on the Device's "Troubleshoot"
> 
> - Select "Show me more problems"
> 
> - Select "Device doesn't appear to receive every command correctly."
> 
> - Select "The device responds too much to some commands (for example, volume up increases the volume too quickly)."*
> 
> 
> The default number of repeats is 3. Lower the repeat speed and see if the remote still responds. If it doesn't, increase the number of repeats until the device still responds. In my experience, most devices will respond with 2 or more repeats and devices like Tivos will respond with 1 repeat.


I have the harmony 700, Physically clicked on devices w/ remote didn’t see “more options” same w/in my account didn’t see more options.

Clicked on troubleshoot in my account didn’t see “show me more options”

Physically clicked on help on remote it turned off my small desktop TV used as monitor for work station, it's also a samsung same as my large TV.



Is the harmony 700 excluded from this method of reconfiguring. My 700 is kindof sluggish where I’m reduced to only using it to power on & off my AVR and it's functions as a device,I thought it was due to weakish
ray o vac rechargeable battery's which I have just now fully recharged.

another observation is I have to press extremely hard for the buttons to complete a function.

this 700 has actually been in my desk unused for probably 3-4 years. it hasn't been dropped on the floor or had drinks spilled on it.

thanks for any advice on speeding up the 700
















Thanks for any tips


----------

